# Différence notable entre 1Go et 2Go RAM sur Macbook ?



## The Panda (11 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir,​ 
désolé, la question a dûe être posée 3 millions de fois, j'ai pour le moment 1Go de RAM sur mon MacBook avec Leopard. Je trouve que par moment il se traine. Si je passe à 2Gb, je verrais vraiment la différence ? ou est ce que c'est mieux de passer à 3Gb (2Gb + 1Gb) ?​ 
Merci beaucoup d'avance ​


----------



## ASdesign46 (11 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir, de quand dates ton macbook ... ? parce que oui cela fera quelque chose entre 1 et 2Go ... mais je ne pense pas que ce soit une bonne idée de mettre 2 et 1, sachant qu'il est (plus que) preferable de mettre la meme chose des deux cotés ...  (je suis passé la semaine derniere de 512Mo a 2Go ca change un truc de fou !!  ) donc je pense que entre 1Go a 2 c'est deja pas mal ... après en fontion de l'age de ton macbook ... tu peut mettre 4Go ... 


Donc voila


----------



## Tox (11 Janvier 2008)

MB rév. C, 2.16 GHz, passage de 1 Go à 2 Go sous Tiger à l'époque. Accélération plus que sensible du Finder. Un MB a besoin de 2 Go pour délivrer toute sa quintessence !


----------



## The Panda (11 Janvier 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses 
Mon Macbook date de juin 2007. Il me semble qu'il ne peut prendre que 3Go. Ce serait donc mieux en 2x1Go que 1+2 ?
Et sinon pour un disque dur de plus grande capacité, vous me conseillez quoi ?


----------



## Tox (11 Janvier 2008)

Si tu as une machine de juin 2007 et qu'elle est équipée d'un combo, alors tu as un MB révision C.

De ce que j'ai lu sur ce forum, avec 2x 1Go, tu joues la sécurité (spécifications Apple). Avec 2x 2Go, tu te lances un peu dans l'inconnu. Sous Tiger, il semble que seuls 3,3 Go soient reconnus. Par contre, certains affirment avoir accès à 4 Go sous Leopard.


----------



## anthoprotic (11 Janvier 2008)

ASdesign46 a dit:


> Bonsoir, de quand dates ton macbook ... ? parce que oui cela fera quelque chose entre 1 et 2Go ... mais je ne pense pas que ce soit une bonne idée de mettre 2 et 1, sachant qu'il est (plus que) preferable de mettre la meme chose des deux cotés ...  (je suis passé la semaine derniere de 512Mo a 2Go ca change un truc de fou !!  ) donc je pense que entre 1Go a 2 c'est deja pas mal ... après en fontion de l'age de ton macbook ... tu peut mettre 4Go ...
> 
> 
> Donc voila



3 Go sera plus profitable et plus puissant que 2 Go en Dual Channel! Par contre, si tu a l'opportunité de mettre 2 barettes identiques (dans le cas d'un chiffre pair, comme 4 Go), ce seris très profitable


----------



## The Panda (11 Janvier 2008)

Mon Macbook est celui à 1049 datant du mois de Juin, c'est une version 2,1 (menu pomme, à propos de ce mac)
Si je mets 2x2Go, au pire, il reconnait 2x1,5 ?

Sinon pour en revenir au disque dur, si je fais une sauvegarde avec Time Machine, j'installe le nouveau dd de 160 Go par exemple, je mets Leopard, je lance Time Machine. Est ce qu'il me remettra mes logiciels, codecs, mes licences de logiciels...

Merci beaucoup en tout cas, votre aide m'est bien précieuse


----------



## anthoprotic (12 Janvier 2008)

The Panda a dit:


> Mon Macbook est celui à 1049 datant du mois de Juin, c'est une version 2,1 (menu pomme, à propos de ce mac)
> Si je mets 2x2Go, au pire, il reconnait 2x1,5 ?
> 
> Sinon pour en revenir au disque dur, si je fais une sauvegarde avec Time Machine, j'installe le nouveau dd de 160 Go par exemple, je mets Leopard, je lance Time Machine. Est ce qu'il me remettra mes logiciels, codecs, mes licences de logiciels...
> ...




Je crois que c'est plus que sa pour les barettes, je vais moi-même tenter le coup, ayant le même macbook que toi 

Et pour Time Machine, oui, il te redonnera le clone exact de ton ancien disque dur, j'ai moi-même déjà tenté l'expérience après un crash majeur


----------



## anthoprotic (12 Janvier 2008)

Juste pour être sûr, est-ce que cette Ram est compatible? (je connais les specifications requises, mais il affiche plusieurs specs pour la même barrette )

ICI

Merci!


----------



## Tox (12 Janvier 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Juste pour être sûr, est-ce que cette Ram est compatible? (je connais les specifications requises, mais il affiche plusieurs specs pour la même barrette )
> 
> ICI
> 
> Merci!


La référence décrit trois types différents ??? Pour un prix inférieur à 20$ du site Crucial, j'irais voir ailleurs.


----------



## Tox (12 Janvier 2008)

The Panda a dit:


> Mon Macbook est celui à 1049 datant du mois de Juin, c'est une version 2,1 (menu pomme, à propos de ce mac)
> Si je mets 2x2Go, au pire, il reconnait 2x1,5 ?


En réalité, les 4 Go sont reconnus matériellement, mais seuls 3.3 Go sont alloués au système. La question est de savoir si Leopard change la donne ou non ?


----------



## maclyr (12 Janvier 2008)

moi j'ai 4ga (j'en ai eu 2 pour 1)

he bien c'est vraiment tttrrees trreess  rapide
 bien que je suis sur qu'avec 2 ga on ne verrai pas la difference... 

bonne année et journée a tous


----------



## anthoprotic (12 Janvier 2008)

Tox a dit:


> La référence décrit trois types différents ??? Pour un prix inférieur à 20$ du site Crucial, j'irais voir ailleurs.




1: il n'y a pas de magasin Crucial au canada, et les vendeur sont chers

2: Je lui ai envoyer un e-mail, mais je crois que la ram est multi-plateforme, si je puis m'exprimer ainsi, donc elle supporterait 3 types de vitesse (déjà vu sa ailleurs)


----------



## Tox (12 Janvier 2008)

Crucial fait de la vente en ligne.

Si elle est "multi-fréquences", cela signifie surtout qu'elle est prévue pour fonctionner à la fréquence la plus élevée.


----------



## anthoprotic (12 Janvier 2008)

Je suis allé voir sur plusieurs site (dont crucial, corsair, kingston...), et la mémoire est en moyenne 30 - 35 $ de plus cher que celle sur eBay, donc pense tu quelle peut fonctionner dans mon Macbook :rose:


----------



## Tox (13 Janvier 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Je suis allé voir sur plusieurs site (dont crucial, corsair, kingston...), et la mémoire est en moyenne 30 - 35 $ de plus cher que celle sur eBay, donc pense tu quelle peut fonctionner dans mon Macbook :rose:


 Sans référence exacte, il est très difficile de le dire...


----------



## anthoprotic (13 Janvier 2008)

Bah de toute façon, j'ai changé d'idée et je suis allé voir sur des sites référencés pour de la Ram de qualitée, garantie et sécuritaire. Je me suis tourné vers Owc (d'ailleurs, je ne me souviens plus comment j'y suis parvenu ) et j'ai donc acheté 4 Go (2*2Go) pour 97 $ Canadien transport inclus  (environ 65 Euros)

Je les ai donc commandées ce soir même et je devrais les recevoir au cours de la semaine prochaine, je reviendrai donc sur ce topic poster quelques images pour démontrer la compatibilité sur un Macbook 2.16 Ghz non Santa-rosa sous 10.5.1 (Léopard) 

Merci quand même pour toute votre aide


----------



## divoli (13 Janvier 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Bah de toute façon, j'ai changé d'idée et je suis allé voir sur des sites référencés pour de la Ram de qualitée, garantie et sécuritaire. Je me suis tourné vers Owc (d'ailleurs, je ne me souviens plus comment j'y suis parvenu ) et j'ai donc acheté 4 Go (2*2Go) pour 97 $ Canadien transport inclus  (environ 65 Euros)



C'est notre ami Melaure coucou qui souvent recommande par expérience d'aller sur ce site pour acheter de la ram. Tu peux lui faire confiance.

Tu as eu raison d'éviter e-bay; c'est souvent synonyme de problème concernant l'achat de ram...


----------



## anthoprotic (13 Janvier 2008)

Juste par curiosité, combien avait tu acheté tes 4 Go Divoli, au début de l'été 2007? Je crois que ça tournais autour de 250 Euros, non?


----------



## divoli (13 Janvier 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Juste par curiosité, combien avait tu acheté tes 4 Go Divoli, au début de l'été 2007? Je crois que ça tournais autour de 250 Euros, non?



Tu es vache, là. 

Mais tu as raison.

En février 2007, 2 barrettes de 2 Go (celles équipant les MB et MBP, de marque Kingston en ce qui me concerne) valaient environ 1000 euros.

Courant juin 2007, elles n'en valaient plus que environ 200 (c'est à peu près le prix que j'ai payé).

Le prix est passé sous la barre des 100 euros durant l'automne.

Actuellement, ces 2 barrettes de 2 Go valent environ 80 euros.

Donc on est passé de 1000 à 80 euros en moins d'un an. C'est dingue, mais c'était difficile à prévoir. 
D'ailleurs, les fabricants doivent s'en mordre les doigts, et ont encore énormément de mal à écouler leur surproduction de ram.

Merci Microsoft, merci Vista.


----------



## anthoprotic (13 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Tu es vache, là.
> 
> Mais tu as raison.
> 
> ...



Et moi je les paye 65 Euros 

M'enfin je ne sais pas si ce sont les mêmes exactement, mais elle ont l'air réputées (et le site aussi, selon tes dires) 

Bref, j'ai hâte de tester cela dans mon p'tit Macbook


----------



## divoli (13 Janvier 2008)

Ce ne sont ni les mêmes marques ni les mêmes taxes (je n'habite pas au Canada), ce qui peut expliquer une légère différence de prix.

Mais si Melaure les a conseillées (je ne peux pas parler à sa place), c'est qu'elles sont de bonne qualité, ne t'inquiètes pas. 


Ce qui est certain, c'est qu'il y a un an elles t'auraient couter presque aussi chères que ton ordinateur. Les prix se sont totalement effondrés, c'est ce que je voulais dire.


----------



## anthoprotic (13 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ce ne sont ni les mêmes marques ni les mêmes taxes (je n'habite pas au Canada), ce qui peut expliquer une légère différence de prix.
> 
> Mais si Melaure les a conseillées (je ne peux pas parler à sa place), c'est qu'elles sont de bonne qualité, ne t'inquiètes pas.
> 
> ...




Oui j'avais bien saisi le message 

En passant, le site est US, les taxes québécoises (de 15% en passant) n'ont aucun lien avec cette transaction


----------



## divoli (13 Janvier 2008)

J'ai retrouvé un des posts de Melaure.
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4515758&postcount=57

Bon, je vais me recoucher. Bonne nuit.


----------



## anthoprotic (13 Janvier 2008)

Recoucher? Insomniaque? 

Fais de beaux rêves


----------



## anthoprotic (13 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> J'ai retrouvé un des posts de Melaure.
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4515758&postcount=57
> 
> Bon, je vais me recoucher. Bonne nuit.



    Je crois que c'est grâce à un de ses liens dans un de ses posts sur la ram que je l'ai trouvé   

En plus il me rassure, il affirme que ce site est une coche au dessus des autres, qu'il est très fiable et qu'il n'y a pas de frais supplémentaires et/ou cachées en douanes et transport  

Merci Melaure  En plus, il parle justement de commander 2*2Go pour son iMac en Janvier  Quel hasard quand même! 

N.B: Comme tu le dit si bien, vive Vista


----------



## Tox (13 Janvier 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Je les ai donc commandées ce soir même et je devrais les recevoir au cours de la semaine prochaine, je reviendrai donc sur ce topic poster quelques images pour démontrer la compatibilité sur un Macbook 2.16 Ghz non Santa-rosa sous 10.5.1 (Léopard)
> 
> Merci quand même pour toute votre aide


Je suis pressé de savoir si tes barrettes seront reconnues dans le moniteur d'activités à hauteur de 4 Go. Si c'est oui, alors je me lancerai aussi !


----------



## anthoprotic (13 Janvier 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Je suis pressé de savoir si tes barrettes seront reconnues dans le moniteur d'activités à hauteur de 4 Go. Si c'est oui, alors je me lancerai aussi !



Je post ici dès réception, qui devrait être cette semaine (5 jours ouvrables..)


----------



## anthoprotic (15 Janvier 2008)

Bon, comme promis je vous tient au courant, même si ce n'est qu'un détail 

J'ai eu un e-mail aujourd'hui, lundi 14 janvier, comme quoi ma commande à été traitée, carte de crédit approuvée et commande expédiée  

Ça fait toujours plaisir à lire 

Ils m'ont envoyé une copie de facture en .PDF des barrettes qui sont garanti à vie, en passant. ( Je ne leur fais pas du tout de pub )

On se reparle quand je les aurai installées, avec quelques screenshots d'information système  et de Techtool pro pour s'assurer qu'elles sont fonctionnelles


----------



## HmJ (15 Janvier 2008)

Rappel : avant de savoir si on ferait mieux de changer de CPU / RAM / ordinateur, ouvrir le moniteur d'activite et faire une routine de taches que l'on a l'habitude de faire (ouvrir iTunes, Mail, Safari, Aperture, laisser tout ouvert ou fermer quelques fenetres...). Au bout de quelques minutes de cette utilisation standard, on analyse le moniteur d'activite pour voir si l'on tape trop dans le swap disk, si les CPU sont tout le temps a 100%. C'est un bon debut 

Sinon, pour le passage a plus de 3 Go, mon Mini par exemple, qui a pourtant un Core 2 Duo, ne l'accepte pas. Les tout nouveaux Mini, montes en serie avec ces memes C2D, l'acceptent. Attention donc a la generation du produit, c'est tout ce que je peux dire


----------



## Tox (15 Janvier 2008)

D'accord avec toi, HmJ. Mais, c'est surtout le prix de la ram actuellement qui m'inciterait à faire un petit effort pour mon MB soit gonflé à bloc.

Je me dis que dans six mois, les prix peuvent être revus à la hausse... Voire à la forte hausse.


----------



## Olive94 (15 Janvier 2008)

Un petit article qui peut vous etre utile.


----------



## dambo (15 Janvier 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Bon, comme promis je vous tient au courant, même si ce n'est qu'un détail
> 
> J'ai eu un e-mail aujourd'hui, lundi 14 janvier, comme quoi ma commande à été traitée, carte de crédit approuvée et commande expédiée
> 
> ...



j'attends également ton retour vers impatience. J'ai exactement le même macbook que toi et c'est ce qui va me decider à mettre 2 ou 4go ! 
Vu que je vais peut-être faire de la virtualisation en plus ... 4 ne sera pas de trop


----------



## HmJ (15 Janvier 2008)

C'est vrai, la RAM est bon marche et ne devrait plus descendre (les stocks n'ont plus augmente depuis novembre). Par contre, de la a remonter, c'est possible mais loin d'etre certain.

Maintenant, acheter des composants pour s'en servir a 10%, je trouve ca dommage. Perso, c'est justement en ayant bien audite ma machine que, contrairement a mes attentes, un plus gros disque dur (3"1/2, grosse capacite) ne signifie pas gain de performance pour mes taches courantes.


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Janvier 2008)

Le prix de la ram est dû a quoi exactement ?


----------



## HmJ (15 Janvier 2008)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Le prix de la ram est dû a quoi exactement ?



Comme toute chose en ce bas monde : a la loi de l'offre et de la demande. Les ententes entre fabriquant ont ete neutralisees debut 2000, donc maintenant seuls les problemes de surcapacite et de stocks non ecoules ont pousse les prix vers le bas. Une baisse des volumes produits, l'elimination de concurrents ou la rationalisation de chaines moins performantes (avec des finesses de gravure pas assez competitives) pourraient changer la donne dans les prochaines mois.


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2008)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Le prix de la ram est dû a quoi exactement ?



On en a parlé maintes fois.

Courant 2006, les analystes, en prévision de la sortie de Vista, prévoyaient une forte augmentation des demandes en ram. En conséquence, les fabricants se sont mis à fabriquer d'énormes volumes de barrettes de mémoires vives.

Vista n'a pas eu le succès escompté. Ce qui fait que dès la fin du printemps, l'offre étant très nettement supérieure à la demande, les fabricants ont du revoir drastiquement leur prix pour écouler cette énorme excédent de mémoire vive.
Ce qui explique le phénomène actuel; des prix plus de 10 fois inférieurs à ce qu'ils étaient il y a 1 an.

Les stocks sont encore important, les prix ont l'air de se maintenir pour le moment. C'est clair qu'à moyen terme ils ne peuvent que remonter, avec la fin de l'écoulement de cet excédent et l'apparition de nouvelles générations de ram...


----------



## HmJ (15 Janvier 2008)

Il y a effectivement eu l'effet Vista, mais cela ne justifie pas completement une telle baisse. Plus generalement, il faut vraiment parler de surcapacites des usines de production de chips memoire. Surcapacites dues notamment aux grandes avancees de 2006/2007 sur la finesse de gravure qui s'est deroulee plus rapidement qui prevu (contrairement a leurs petits copains d'AMD qui ont eu quelques surprises...).


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2008)

Non, c'est essentiellement du au relatif échec de Vista, il y a eu de nombreux articles l'expliquant.

L'avancée technologique est un phénomène relativement maitrisable qui ne pousse guère à la surproduction. 

Les analystes se sont complètement plantés sur la succès qu'aurait du avoir Vista et ses conséquences, cet OS étant très gourmand en ram.

Je ne vais pas m'amuser à rechercher tous les articles, mais il y a par exemple celui-ci qui date de juillet 2007 (la situation s'est encore aggravée depuis, et les prix ont continué de chuter)...


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Janvier 2008)

Comment savoir si le cours de la ram va augmenter ?


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2008)

La fin de l'excédent de stocks, l'apparition de la DDR3...


----------



## The Panda (15 Janvier 2008)

Bon, ben je viens de me commander 2 barrettes de 2Go, on verra bien si mon Macbook reconnait les 4 Go ou pas.
Sinon les disques dure externe My Book de western digital sont vraiment bien ? il est en soldes dans un magasin près de chez moi et il me fait de l'oeil


----------



## dambo (15 Janvier 2008)

The Panda a dit:


> Bon, ben je viens de me commander 2 barrettes de 2Go, on verra bien si mon Macbook reconnait les 4 Go ou pas.
> Sinon les disques dure externe My Book de western digital sont vraiment bien ? il est en soldes dans un magasin près de chez moi et il me fait de l'oeil



si santa rosa : reconnu
si core 2 duo non santa rosa : dual channel activé mais reconnu à 3,3go

voilà 

je commande les miennes demain, tu as pris quoi ?


----------



## The Panda (15 Janvier 2008)

J'ai pris celle la : 
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/6457/memoire-2-go-sodimm-ddr2-667-macbook-imac-intel-et-pc.html


----------



## anthoprotic (16 Janvier 2008)

Tox a dit:


> D'accord avec toi, HmJ. Mais, c'est surtout le prix de la ram actuellement qui m'inciterait à faire un petit effort pour mon MB soit gonflé à bloc.
> 
> Je me dis que dans six mois, les prix peuvent être revus à la hausse... Voire à la forte hausse.




Ou encore à la baisse


----------



## anthoprotic (16 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Rappel : avant de savoir si on ferait mieux de changer de CPU / RAM / ordinateur, ouvrir le moniteur d'activite et faire une routine de taches que l'on a l'habitude de faire (ouvrir iTunes, Mail, Safari, Aperture, laisser tout ouvert ou fermer quelques fenetres...). Au bout de quelques minutes de cette utilisation standard, on analyse le moniteur d'activite pour voir si l'on tape trop dans le swap disk, si les CPU sont tout le temps a 100%. C'est un bon debut
> 
> Sinon, pour le passage a plus de 3 Go, mon Mini par exemple, qui a pourtant un Core 2 Duo, ne l'accepte pas. Les tout nouveaux Mini, montes en serie avec ces memes C2D, l'acceptent. Attention donc a la generation du produit, c'est tout ce que je peux dire




Merci du conseil, mais je connais mes besoins. De plus, mon Macbook est la dernière génération avant Santa-Rosa, donc pas de soucis, j'ai déjà lu des tests et des photos sur ce même modèle (voir signature)


----------



## anthoprotic (16 Janvier 2008)

dambo a dit:


> si santa rosa : reconnu
> si core 2 duo non santa rosa : dual channel activé mais reconnu à 3,3go
> 
> voilà
> ...



Tu devrais aller sur Owc.com, le site sur lequel j'ai commandé mes barettes, tu aurais 2*2 Go + frais de port et manutention pour moins de 65 Euros, contrairement è 59 euros pièces (donc 120 euros) chez macway.

Tu peux voir en bas la totale compatibilité avec les Macbook et Macbook Pro. Je constate à l'instant qu'elles ont encore baissé de prix (3$), special Macworld 

Si tu fais de la virtualisation, comme moi, tu fais bien de prendre 4 Go 

P.S: Les disque durs My Book de Western Digital: J'en possède un (voir signature)
Je le trouve très bien, malgré une légère vibration du disque sur mon bureau en position verticale, mais totalement inaudible en horizontale  J'ai le 500 Go, modèle qui possède, si je me souviens bien, 16 Mo de cache, ce qui est assez bien je pense pour un disque de cette taille 

N.B: C'est fou ce qu'on a en commun


----------



## QMeuh (16 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai également commandé ce soir mes 4 Go de RAM pour un MacBook pre-SantaRosa chez MacSales. J'attends maintenant avec impatience mon petit paquet qui devrait arriver d'ici quelques jours en Colombie-Britannique (Canada) ;-)


----------



## dambo (16 Janvier 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Tu devrais aller sur Owc.com, le site sur lequel j'ai commandé mes barettes, tu aurais 2*2 Go + frais de port et manutention pour moins de 65 Euros, contrairement è 59 euros pièces (donc 120 euros) chez macway.
> 
> Tu peux voir en bas la totale compatibilité avec les Macbook et Macbook Pro. Je constate à l'instant qu'elles ont encore baissé de prix (3$), special Macworld
> 
> ...


ça m'interesse les 2x2go à moins de 65 euros ....
mais sur owc.com ce n'est pas un site de vente 

help :rateau:


----------



## dambo (16 Janvier 2008)

QMeuh a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai également commandé ce soir mes 4 Go de RAM pour un MacBook pre-SantaRosa chez MacSales. J'attends maintenant avec impatience mon petit paquet qui devrait arriver d'ici quelques jours en Colombie-Britannique (Canada) ;-)


tu veux dire un C2D 2,16ghz par "pre-santarosa" ?


----------



## anthoprotic (16 Janvier 2008)

dambo a dit:


> tu veux dire un C2D 2,16ghz par "pre-santarosa" ?




Il veut dire le modèle, comme moi, qui est le modèle le plus récent avant l'intégration de la plate-forme santa-rose


----------



## anthoprotic (16 Janvier 2008)

dambo a dit:


> ça m'interesse les 2x2go à moins de 65 euros ....
> mais sur owc.com ce n'est pas un site de vente
> 
> help :rateau:



Mais bien sûr que c'est un site de vente! Cherche un peu le bouton "Add to your basket"


----------



## QMeuh (17 Janvier 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Mais bien sûr que c'est un site de vente! Cherche un peu le bouton "Add to your basket"



Own.com n'est pas un site de vente ... essaye un peu de taper ça dans ton navigateur  
MacSales.com l'est et vend les produits OWC


----------



## The Panda (18 Janvier 2008)

Je viens de recevoir mes 4Go, il a l'air d'accepter les 4Go et non 3 ou 3,3. Je vais dans "à propos de ce mac" c'est bien là qu'il faut aller pour vérifier ?


----------



## Tox (18 Janvier 2008)

The Panda a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir mes 4Go, il a l'air d'accepter les 4Go et non 3 ou 3,3. Je vais dans "à propos de ce mac" c'est bien là qu'il faut aller pour vérifier ?


 Non, les 4 Go s'affichent dans "à propos de ce mac". Il faut vérifier dans le moniteur d'activités l'allocation de la mémoire.


----------



## The Panda (18 Janvier 2008)

Même dans "moniteur d'activité" les 4Go apparraissent bien


----------



## Tox (18 Janvier 2008)

The Panda a dit:


> Même dans "moniteur d'activité" les 4Go apparraissent bien


 As-tu calculer le total de la mémoire allouée ? Peux-tu nous joindre une image de l'application ? Je sens que je vais craquer pour deux barrettes si cela fonctionne...


----------



## quetzal (18 Janvier 2008)

Selon le site canadien mentionné, les 4 Go de RAM seraient compatibles avec le Mac Book blanc Intel Core 2 Duo à 2 Ghz. Le mien date de novembre 2006.

Une question : est-il facile de changer les barrettes de mémoire soi-même sur MacBook ? Pouvez-vous envoyer un lien vers un fil montrant comment le faire ?


----------



## The Panda (18 Janvier 2008)

C'est vraiment très très facile, tu enlève la batterie, et juste en dessous tu a un autocollant te montrant comment faire, c'est vraiment très simple tu verras 

Sinon je viens de regarder, il me dit partout 4Go, mais en additionnant les Mo utilisés et libres (dans moniteur d'activité)
, ça fait un total de 3Go. Pourtant sur le camenbert juste à coté, c'est indiqué 4Go.

Bref, je ne sais pas, mais en tout cas on sent la différence par rapport à 1Go


----------



## quetzal (18 Janvier 2008)

Merci Panda. En fait, je me suis trompé, le site indiqué me dit que pour mon modèle, il ne peut gérer que 3Ghz

Du coup je vais juste m'acheter une autre barrette à 1 Ghz à 25 euros, en France.


----------



## surfbmx (18 Janvier 2008)

ben pour changer les barrettes, j'ai trouvé un tuto tout simplement sur le site apple.
en fait c'est dans la notice, il suffit juste de télécharger le pdf.
bon je suis newbie(je me répète) et j'ai donc cherché comme un grand.
reste à voir ce que cela donne en pratique!
http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr/MacBook_Late2007-f.pdf


----------



## Tox (18 Janvier 2008)

quetzal a dit:


> Merci Panda. En fait, je me suis trompé, le site indiqué me dit que pour mon modèle, il ne peut gérer que 3Ghz
> 
> Du coup je vais juste m'acheter une autre barrette à 1 Ghz à 25 euros, en France.


 As-tu une configuration standard, soit 1 Go ? Où as-tu déjà changé de barrettes ? En effet, en configuration standard, le MB possède 2x 512 Mo. Si tu veux 2 Go, tu devras passer par deux barrettes de 1 Go.


----------



## divoli (18 Janvier 2008)

surfbmx a dit:


> ben pour changer les barrettes, j'ai trouvé un tuto tout simplement sur le site apple.
> en fait c'est dans la notice, il suffit juste de télécharger le pdf.
> bon je suis newbie(je me répète) et j'ai donc cherché comme un grand.
> reste à voir ce que cela donne en pratique!
> http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr/MacBook_Late2007-f.pdf



La procédure est de toute façon indiquée dans le manuel d'utilisation, livré avec chaque Mac. 

Je te conseille de le lire, c'est très instructif (et pas seulement pour le changement de barrettes)...


----------



## quetzal (18 Janvier 2008)

Tox a dit:


> As-tu une configuration standard, soit 1 Go ? Où as-tu déjà changé de barrettes ? En effet, en configuration standard, le MB possède 2x 512 Mo. Si tu veux 2 Go, tu devras passer par deux barrettes de 1 Go.


Ah, effectivement, tu as raison. Zut, ça veut dire que je dois acheter deux barrettes, et pas une.

Je vais aussi regarder le manuel d'utilisation (si je retrouve où je l'ai mis).

Si on achète et fait changer dans un centre Apple agréé, est-ce qu'ils font payer la main d'oeuvre ? Et reprennent-ils les barrettes de 512 Mo ?


----------



## Tox (18 Janvier 2008)

La mémoire n'est jamais reprise... Du moins, à ma connaissance. Je présume que si tu demandes dans un Apple Center, ils te feront un forfait.

Pour la mise en place des barrettes, c'est tout à fait jouable par soi-même.


----------



## dambo (18 Janvier 2008)

mais alors quel interet de mettre 4go dans un macbook pre santa rosa si ce n'est reconnu qu'à 3  

ça fonctionne à 3,3 c'est ça ? le dual channel apporte un réel plus ?

ou alors pour la différence de prix vaut mieux prendre 3go pour nos "anciens" modèles  ?


----------



## Tox (18 Janvier 2008)

dambo a dit:


> mais alors quel intérêt de mettre 4 Go dans un MacBook "pre Santa Rosa" si ce n'est reconnu qu'à 3
> 
> ça fonctionne à 3,3 c'est ça ? le dual channel apporte un réel plus ?
> 
> ou alors pour la différence de prix vaut mieux prendre 3go pour nos "anciens" modèles  ?


 Pour l'instant, s'il n'y a que 1 Go de différence, je préfère en rester aux spécifications Apple, soit 2 Go.


----------



## dambo (18 Janvier 2008)

et c'est si rapide avec 2 ... je me tate du coup 

là j'ai 1go en ce moment, sous tiger ... je veux que ce soit rapiiiiide quand je passerai lous leo  

en general j'ai de lancer : un ou deux safaris, thunderbird, adium, itunes, vlc, transmission et parfois en plus audacity ou word ou limewore ou firefox ... parfois deux ou trois d'entre eux .... bref parfois avec 1go c'est un peu juste et je n'ai pas encore gouter au joie de leo


----------



## Tox (18 Janvier 2008)

Lors du passage à 2 Go, c'est l'ensemble du système qui paraît plus fluide. Même pas besoin d'essayer de charger la machine.


----------



## dambo (18 Janvier 2008)

et cette fluidité est accrue lors du passage à 3 ou 4 ? ou alors c'est le chargement d'appli qui peut être plus important ... si la fluidité est la même, je prendrai surement 2


----------



## stigmath (20 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour , j'ai un macbook  2,2 GHZ intel core 2 duo avec 1go DR2 SDRAM, sous léopard ,  j'aurais voulu savoir si les 4go de Ram pouvait être prise en compte ? Comment sait on si notre macbook est "santa rosa" ( oui je suis un newbie!)  ? J'ai lu tout les posts mais je ne trouve personne avec les même spécificité que moi , je fais de la musique sur le mac book donc de la ram en plus me serait bien utile ...


----------



## anthoprotic (20 Janvier 2008)

stigmath a dit:


> Bonjour , j'ai un macbook  2,2 GHZ intel core 2 duo avec 1go DR2 SDRAM, sous léopard ,  j'aurais voulu savoir si les 4go de Ram pouvait être prise en compte ? Comment sait on si notre macbook est "santa rosa" ( oui je suis un newbie!)  ? J'ai lu tout les posts mais je ne trouve personne avec les même spécificité que moi , je fais de la musique sur le mac book donc de la ram en plus me serait bien utile ...



Ton macbook est un 2.2 Ghz? Santa-Rosa :rateau:  

Vérifie aussi la touche à gauche de la barre d'espacement: si c'est écrit "cmd" c'est bel et bien un Santa-Rosa


----------



## stigmath (20 Janvier 2008)

Merci c'est bien ça!!


----------



## dambo (20 Janvier 2008)

en gros pour un presanta rosa ce sera pareil si je mets 2go + 1go ou bien 2go + 2go vu que seulement 3 est reconnu par le système, je vais ptete pas payer 20 euros de plus pour avoir un go qui ne sert à rien non ?

des avis ? ...


----------



## Tox (20 Janvier 2008)

dambo a dit:


> en gros pour un presanta rosa ce sera pareil si je mets 2go + 1go ou bien 2go + 2go vu que seulement 3 est reconnu par le système, je vais ptete pas payer 20 euros de plus pour avoir un go qui ne sert à rien non ?
> 
> des avis ? ...


 Il est très difficile d'estimer l'apport du dual channel. Ce que j'ai constaté, c'est que le MB devient plus réactif (interface graphique) avec le passage à 2 Go. Est-ce lié à la mémoire vidéo allouée ? Est-ce lié au dual channel ? Je n'ai pas réussi à le déterminer. C'est pourquoi je reste sagement, pour l'instant, à 2x 1 Go.


----------



## divoli (20 Janvier 2008)

Met 2 Go + 1 Go.

Mettre 4 Go n'apporterait rien, et le dual channel n'apporte de toute façon quasiment rien au niveau des performances...


----------



## Tox (20 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Met 2 Go + 1 Go.
> 
> Mettre 4 Go n'apporterait rien, et le dual channel n'apporte de toute façon quasiment rien au niveau des performances...


 De quelle source tiens-tu cette information ? Je n'ai vu que des tests de calculs sous xyz applications avec différentes configurations mémoire, mais rien concernant la réactivité de l'interface graphique.


----------



## divoli (20 Janvier 2008)

Tox a dit:


> De quelle source tiens-tu cette information ? Je n'ai vu que des tests de calculs avec différentes configurations mémoire, mais rien concernant la réactivité de l'interface graphique.



Des analyses de certains intervenants sur les forum, comme celle de Pascal 77 sur le topic consacré aux mémoires vives des portables MacIntel.

L'important, c'est l'augmentation en ram disponible qui, d'abord et avant tout, sera essentiellement bénéfique. Trop de gens se font une fixette sur le dual channel, qui apporte un gain de performance très faible.

Il vaut mieux 1 Go + 2 Go sans dual channel, que 2 barrettes d'1 Go avec dual channel.


----------



## Tox (20 Janvier 2008)

Je pensais que Pascal 77 parlait de manière générale des configurations dual channel et non pas du MB en particulier. Un petit bench graphique entre les deux configurations devrait être le meilleur moyen de déterminer l'apport ou non. Si jamais, je veux bien fournir les résultats de mon MB rév. C.

Edit : je me montre dubitatif, car Apple a choisi de monter ses MB en dual channel, alors que ce n'est certainement pas la voie industrielle la meilleure marché. Une barrette 1 Go devrait être moins chère que deux de 512 Mo.


----------



## simon67 (21 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

Je pense que cet article pourra intéresser les possesseurs de MB non santa rosa dont ils veulent augmenter la ram:

https://eshop.macsales.com/shop/Memory_Benchmark/Apple_MacBook/

On peut remarquer que passer à 4go de ram n'apporte pas un gain de performance énorme et que le fait que le dual channel ne soit pas activer (en configuration 2go+1go par exemple) n'entraîne qu'une légère perte de performance dans les jeux (ici Halo). Etant donné que le MB n'est pas fait pour les gamers...

A+


----------



## divoli (21 Janvier 2008)

simon67 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je pense que cet article pourra intéresser les possesseurs de MB non santa rosa dont ils veulent augmenter la ram:
> 
> ...



Bon, ben c'est bien ce que je disais...

_The bottom line? The results of our testing did not support Apple's recommendation and rather make it very clear that in addition to the potential economic advantages, there are real performance advantages to having more memory - even if it means not having a pair. It is our recommendation to upgrade memory, be it one at a time or with a pair, or to 3.0GB - based on what you need and what your budget allows.
_
_NOTE: A 4.0GB (2GB x 2 Pair) configuration was also tested by 'popular demand'. Although the Core 2 Duo Macs are limited to 3.0GB addressed, the 4GB Set (2GB x 2 Pair) does appear enable 128 Bit addressing. While there does seem to be a small performance benefit gained with the 4.0GB vs. 3.0GB config, we'd recommend sticking with 3.0GBs max (in Core 2 Duos) unless you absolutely are seeking every last trickle of performance boost possible._


----------



## sim_mmm (21 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour, 

               Je suis intéressé à acheter un MacBook (le modèle de base).  Je veux juste savoir s'il est vendu avec deux barettes de 514 Meg ou une seule de 1 GIG? 

Merci


----------



## anthoprotic (21 Janvier 2008)

sim_mmm a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis intéressé à acheter un MacBook (le modèle de base).  Je veux juste savoir s'il est vendu avec deux barettes de 514 Meg ou une seule de 1 GIG?
> 
> Merci



Deux barettes de 512 Mo


----------



## divoli (21 Janvier 2008)

sim_mmm a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis intéressé à acheter un MacBook (le modèle de base).  Je veux juste savoir s'il est vendu avec deux barettes de 514 Meg ou une seule de 1 GIG?
> 
> Merci



2 barettes de 512 Mo.


_Edit: Grillé par notre ami le Canadien..._


----------



## anthoprotic (21 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> 2 barettes de 512 Mo.
> 
> 
> _Edit: Grillé par notre ami le Canadien..._




Que veut tu, ils sont rapides ces bûcherons


----------



## sim_mmm (22 Janvier 2008)

Ouin... donc si je veux monter à 2 gigs je me retrouve avec deux barrettes de mémoire de trop?

Pensez-vous que cette mémoire pourrait être utilisé par un vieux portable daté de 3 ans?


----------



## anthoprotic (22 Janvier 2008)

sim_mmm a dit:


> Ouin... donc si je veux monter à 2 gigs je me retrouve avec deux barrettes de mémoire de trop?
> 
> Pensez-vous que cette mémoire pourrait être utilisé par un vieux portable daté de 3 ans?



Ca dépend lequel, mais selon mon expérience, je ne pense pas :rose:


----------



## HerveVV (1 Février 2008)

Anthoprotic, as tu reçu ta mémoire ??? car je suis tenté d'acheter sur ce site 

merci


----------



## quetzal (1 Février 2008)

Pour ma part, j'ai été cherché mes deux barrettes d'un Go de mémoire à MacWay. Ils avaient été en rupture de stock pendant une semaine au moins.

Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de l'installer. Trop de boulot en ce moment. J'ai du acheter un tournevis de précision, dans l'optique d'ouvrir le logement arrière, sous la batterie.


----------



## QMeuh (1 Février 2008)

J'ai reçu mes 2 barrettes de 2 Go la semaine dernière et les ai installées dans un MacBook 2,1 (Novembre 2006).
Sous Léopard, le Moniteur d'activité affiche 4 Go de mémoire disponible, donc il sait ce que l'engin a dans le ventre, niveau matériel.
Maintenant, si on additionne les données mémoire du moniteur ...

Disponible
Résidente
Active
Inactive
On arrive à 3 Go. Autrement dit, même si Léopard sait qu'il y a bien 4 Go, il n'en utilisera que 3 ... Comme sur Tiger, mais qui lui, n'affichait que 3 Go dans le moniteur.
La preuve, c'est que la partie verte du graphique est beaucoup plus importante que les 2 Go soit-disant disponibles.


----------



## anthoprotic (1 Février 2008)

HerveVV a dit:


> Anthoprotic, as tu reçu ta mémoire ??? car je suis tenté d'acheter sur ce site
> 
> merci





Non, pas encore  :mouais: 

Je trouve ça très long (3 semaines jour pour jour), je contacterai le site tantôt


----------



## HmJ (2 Février 2008)

QMeuh a dit:


> J'ai reçu mes 2 barrettes de 2 Go la semaine dernière et les ai installées dans un MacBook 2,1 (Novembre 2006).
> Sous Léopard, le Moniteur d'activité affiche 4 Go de mémoire disponible, donc il sait ce que l'engin a dans le ventre, niveau matériel.
> Maintenant, si on additionne les données mémoire du moniteur ...
> 
> ...



Tu devrais arriver a 3.3 Go environ. Eh oui, le couple carte-mere / chipset n'est pas capable d'utiliser plus de 3.3 Go, meme s'il les voit bien.


----------



## lolo67 (2 Février 2008)

J'ai donc 1go, j'hésite à passer à 2 ou 4
2G c'est 20 euros (un cop m'en donne une, j'en n'ai qu'une à acheter)
4G c'est 80 euros  + port sur rueducommerce, en transcend.

Les 4go se ressentent ou déjà passer à 2 ca booste le MB?


----------



## anthoprotic (2 Février 2008)

lolo67 a dit:


> J'ai donc 1go, j'hésite à passer à 2 ou 4
> 2G c'est 20 euros (un cop m'en donne une, j'en n'ai qu'une à acheter)
> 4G c'est 80 euros  + port sur rueducommerce, en transcend.
> 
> Les 4go se ressentent ou déjà passer à 2 ca booste le MB?




Ça dépend des utilisations, mais n'oublie pas que pour 2 Go, tu devra acheter 2*1 Go, car tu a présentement 2*512 Mo dans ton Macbook


----------



## HmJ (3 Février 2008)

lolo67 a dit:


> J'ai donc 1go, j'hésite à passer à 2 ou 4
> 2G c'est 20 euros (un cop m'en donne une, j'en n'ai qu'une à acheter)
> 4G c'est 80 euros  + port sur rueducommerce, en transcend.
> 
> Les 4go se ressentent ou déjà passer à 2 ca booste le MB?



Exact, 4 Go c'est vraiment mieux que 2 Go quand tu as des applis lourdes comme Aperture, ou encore quand tu manipules de bons gros TIF sous Photoshop. Meme s'il n'utilise que 3.3 Go au lieu de 4 Go, ou meme 3 Go, je prefere cela que deux barrettes de 2 et 1 Go : tu as en plus la gestion du dual channel


----------



## anthoprotic (3 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Exact, 4 Go c'est vraiment mieux que 2 Go quand tu as des applis lourdes comme Aperture, ou encore quand tu manipules de bons gros TIF sous Photoshop. Meme s'il n'utilise que 3.3 Go au lieu de 4 Go, ou meme 3 Go, je prefere cela que deux barrettes de 2 et 1 Go : tu as en plus la gestion du dual channel



Je suis de ton avis, c'est d'ailleurs pourquoi j'ai commandé 4 Go pour mon Macbook pre Santa-Rosa 

D'ailleurs, j'utilise beaucoup de softs lourds, je redémarre très rarement mon ordi, j'ai un tas d'applications ouvertes en même temps, je virtualise et en plus j'encode  

Vraiment utile ces futurs 4 Go


----------



## HmJ (3 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Je suis de ton avis, c'est d'ailleurs pourquoi j'ai commandé 4 Go pour mon Macbook pre Santa-Rosa
> 
> D'ailleurs, j'utilise beaucoup de softs lourds, je redémarre très rarement mon ordi, j'ai un tas d'applications ouvertes en même temps, je virtualise et en plus j'encode
> 
> Vraiment utile ces futurs 4 Go



Pour le pre Santa Rosa, renseigne-toi quand meme : mon Mac Mini ne supporte pas les barrettes de 2 Go, contrairement aux dernieres versions de Mini.


----------



## anthoprotic (3 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Pour le pre Santa Rosa, renseigne-toi quand meme : mon Mac Mini ne supporte pas les barrettes de 2 Go, contrairement aux dernieres versions de Mini.



T'inquiète, je me suis renseigné en masse


----------



## HmJ (3 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> T'inquiète, je me suis renseigné en masse



Bien. Mais sans rebooter, tu pourrais quand meme quitter tes applications de temps en temps


----------



## anthoprotic (3 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Bien. Mais sans rebooter, tu pourrais quand meme quitter tes applications de temps en temps



Peut-être que j'en ai besoin 

Reste que j'en ai tout de même l'utilité de ces 4 Go, et je ne conteste pas le fait que tu t'achète un Mac Pro surdimensionné, donc


----------



## HmJ (3 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Peut-être que j'en ai besoin
> 
> Reste que j'en ai tout de même l'utilité de ces 4 Go, et je ne conteste pas le fait que tu t'achète un Mac Pro surdimensionné, donc



Bien sur que tu en as l'utilite, mais ca aide aussi de liberer un max de RAM pour bosser. Et mon Mac Pro, ben il me permet de faire ma these quand meme


----------



## anthoprotic (3 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Bien sur que tu en as l'utilite, mais ca aide aussi de liberer un max de RAM pour bosser. Et mon Mac Pro, ben il me permet de faire ma these quand meme




C'est ce que je dis: tu en a besoin, et après, je suis qui pour te dicter tes besoins 

En plus, déjà que je trouvais que tu l'exploitait relativement beaucoup, je ne savais même pas que tu l'utilisait pour ta thèse


----------



## HmJ (3 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> C'est ce que je dis: tu en a besoin, et après, je suis qui pour te dicter tes besoins
> 
> En plus, déjà que je trouvais que tu l'exploitait relativement beaucoup, je ne savais même pas que tu l'utilisait pour ta thèse



Ben, Mathematica, c'est uniquement pour ca. Tu l'as prise ou ta RAM ? Moi sur OWC, elle est partie le 1er fevrier. J'ai hate de la tester pour enfin vraiment bosser a 100% sur cette machine.


----------



## anthoprotic (3 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Ben, Mathematica, c'est uniquement pour ca. Tu l'as prise ou ta RAM ? Moi sur OWC, elle est partie le 1er fevrier. J'ai hate de la tester pour enfin vraiment bosser a 100% sur cette machine.



Chez OWC 

Si tu va dans les premières pages de ce fil justement, Divoli me parlait justement de toi 

Pourtant, je voulais te le demander, je l'ai commandée le 19 Janvier (3 semaines jours pour jours), et je l'attend toujours   Que faire? Ça été long comme ça pour toi aussi?

J'habite au Canada et je ils ship des usa.. normalement ça devrait pas être si long..


----------



## HmJ (3 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Chez OWC
> 
> Si tu va dans les premières pages de ce fil justement, Divoli me parlait justement de toi
> 
> ...



C'est curieux ca. Pour mes barrettes, il etait ecrit "1 jour", ca a pris un peu plus de temps parce qu'ils ont verifie la carte bleue. D'autre barrettes sont notees 3 jours ou 2 semaines, ca depend de leur approvisionnement. Vas sur leur site, rentre avec ton user, tu verras s'ils te l'ont deja expedie ou pas. Moi le colis Fedex est deja bien parti.


----------



## anthoprotic (3 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> C'est curieux ca. Pour mes barrettes, il etait ecrit "1 jour", ca a pris un peu plus de temps parce qu'ils ont verifie la carte bleue. D'autre barrettes sont notees 3 jours ou 2 semaines, ca depend de leur approvisionnement. Vas sur leur site, rentre avec ton user, tu verras s'ils te l'ont deja expedie ou pas. Moi le colis Fedex est deja bien parti.



Vérifie par toi-même 

Il écrit ça depuis au moins 10 jours 

Pour des raisons de sécurité (peut-être injustifiées ), j'ai modifié le numéro de commande.


----------



## HmJ (3 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Vérifie par toi-même
> 
> Il écrit ça depuis au moins 10 jours
> 
> Pour des raisons de sécurité (peut-être injustifiées ), j'ai modifié le numéro de commande.



Y'a clairement un souci, faut les relancer. Pas normal du tout. Tu payes comment ? Carte bleue ?


----------



## anthoprotic (3 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Y'a clairement un souci, faut les relancer. Pas normal du tout. Tu payes comment ? Carte bleue ?




J'ai payé le tout par carte de crédit le jour même, le paiement est déjà facturé sur ma carte de crédit. Je viens de les contacter avec mon numéro de commande et tout, et voici la réponse:



> Thank you for contacting Other World Computing's Customer Service
> Department!
> 
> Your email has been received, and you should expect a reply within 24 hours
> ...


----------



## HmJ (3 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> J'ai payé le tout par carte de crédit le jour même, le paiement est déjà facturé sur ma carte de crédit. Je viens de les contacter avec mon numéro de commande et tout, et voici la réponse:



Quand tu vois que tu es debite, il faut toujours les relancer si tu n'as pas d'avis d'expedition. Appelle et engueule-les, chaque fois qu'on laisse passer un truc de ce genre un autre client se fait entuber. T'auras peut-etre un coupon pour un prochain achat


----------



## anthoprotic (3 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Quand tu vois que tu es debite, il faut toujours les relancer si tu n'as pas d'avis d'expedition. Appelle et engueule-les, chaque fois qu'on laisse passer un truc de ce genre un autre client se fait entuber. T'auras peut-etre un coupon pour un prochain achat




Y'aura pas de prochain achat   

Lol, il me reste plus qu'a attendre leur réponse lundi, voire appeler si ça le fait pas


----------



## divoli (3 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Chez OWC
> 
> Si tu va dans les premières pages de ce fil justement, Divoli me parlait justement de toi



Non, je parlais de notre ami Melaure, un habitué de ce site de vente. 



HmJ a dit:


> Appelle et engueule-les, chaque fois qu'on laisse passer un truc de ce genre un autre client se fait entuber. T'auras peut-etre un coupon pour un prochain achat



Tiens, c'est marrant, pendant un instant j'ai cru que tu parlais d'Apple et de la version actuellement pourrie de Leopard.


----------



## anthoprotic (3 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Tiens, c'est marrant, pendant un instant j'ai cru que tu parlais d'Apple et de la version actuellement pourrie de Leopard.



Vivement la 10.5.2 pour te la faire fermer


----------



## guyotlo (3 Février 2008)

@anthoprotic
Euh oui, j'ai bien 2x512.
Ce que je disais c'est qu'un copain me donne une barrette de 1Go.
Donc passer à 2Go ne me coute que 20 &#8364; (prix de la barrette de 1 sur RDC, un peu plus chez macway)
Quant aux 4 Go, quand je vais sur OWC, il y a au moins 23 USD de port, donc 123 USD en tout ; pas compétitif par rapport à RDC à 80&#8364; moins risqué et plus rapide.
En fait sur OWC c'est valable uniquement si on peut grouper les achats.

Finalement, comme j'ai vendu mon MB intel rev A 1,83 Mhz (Core duo simple) pour acheter un core 2 duo 2,2, (pas forcément une affaire financièrement) je vais pousser la logique jusqu'au bout en profitant du fait que mon nouveau MB peut monter à 4Go. 
Je creuse l'écart et je justifie encore plus le swap.(même si avec les 60 &#8364; de delta, je peux acheter un DD de sauvegarde à mettre dans mon boitier externe pour utiliser time machine ...)

Quant aux applis, j'utilise surtout iphoto, avec des RAW de Canon EOS 350 D (10 Mo qd même). peut-être un jour lightroom, mais pour l'instant iphoto me suffit; d'autant qu'il développe mes RAW
PhotoShop est trop cher pour mon utilisation

Et si, aussi du montage vidéo de clip issus d'une camera 16/9, 1 Méga pixel, bon là, rien que pour remettre en 16/9, il a fallut 1h à imovieHD (+une heure d'import puisque K7 DV).

Avec 4 Go; il réencoder le format + vite?

Loic


----------



## anthoprotic (3 Février 2008)

guyotlo a dit:


> @anthoprotic
> Euh oui, j'ai bien 2x512.
> Ce que je disais c'est qu'un copain me donne une barrette de 1Go.
> Donc passer à 2Go ne me coute que 20  (prix de la barrette de 1 sur RDC, un peu plus chez macway)
> ...




Étrange, pour moi les 4 Go coûtaient 65 Euros et les frais de ports étaient de seulement 2 euros 

Pour le réencodage, sache que 4 Go n'améliorera pas tellement la performance par rapport à 2 Go, car c'est surtout le processeur qui est poussé à fond dans ce type de manoeuvre


----------



## HmJ (3 Février 2008)

C'est vrai, et pour Lightroom non pls tu ne verras pas une tres gramde difference, sauf a laisser ouverts en meme temps Lightroom et Photoshop. Au passage, Lightroom n'est pas franchement plus lent que iPhoto...


----------



## Maximouse (4 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Quand tu vois que tu es debite, il faut toujours les relancer si tu n'as pas d'avis d'expedition. Appelle et engueule-les, chaque fois qu'on laisse passer un truc de ce genre un autre client se fait entuber. T'auras peut-etre un coupon pour un prochain achat



Tiens-nous au courant quand tu recevras ta ram pour savoir si un délai de livraison de plus de 3 semaines est une habitude chez eux, ou si c'est une exception.
Je dois commander ma ram et 2DD.
Merci


----------



## HmJ (4 Février 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> Tiens-nous au courant quand tu recevras ta ram pour savoir si un délai de livraison de plus de 3 semaines est une habitude chez eux, ou si c'est une exception.
> Je dois commander ma ram et 2DD.
> Merci



Deja expedie, moins de 72h apres passage de commande : j'ai le tracking code de DHL  Arrivee prevue demain au plus tard :love:


----------



## anthoprotic (4 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Deja expedie, moins de 72h apres passage de commande : j'ai le tracking code de DHL  Arrivee prevue demain au plus tard :love:





RRRRHHHH


----------



## HmJ (4 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> RRRRHHHH



Aller va, appelle-les aujourd'hui et incendie-les


----------



## divoli (4 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> RRRRHHHH



Bouffées par un caribou, tes barrettes.


----------



## HmJ (4 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bouffées par un caribou, tes barrettes.



... ou alors, servie en poutine


----------



## Maximouse (4 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Deja expedie, moins de 72h apres passage de commande : j'ai le tracking code de DHL  Arrivee prevue demain au plus tard :love:



Merci, je suis rassuré. - euh pour toi aussi, biensûr


----------



## divoli (4 Février 2008)

Ouep. Parce que pour Antipostit, on peut se faire du mouron...


----------



## HmJ (4 Février 2008)

En France, c'est pas trop dur de trouver de bons composants si on est sur Paris. Combien de fois je suis alle a Montgallet... Par contre, le Japon, c'est pas top : il y a bien Akihabara, mais on atteint rarement les prix des Chinois (qu'ils soient a Hong Kong, New York ou dans le XIIIeme), sauf quand il y a des taxes en plus 

Bref : je me passerais bien de commander aux US, car si probleme il y a, bonjour les frais de renvoi et l'attente...


----------



## divoli (4 Février 2008)

Akihabara, ça veut dire Montgallet en japonais ? C'est bon à savoir, ça...


----------



## HmJ (4 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Akihabara, ça veut dire Montgallet en japonais ? C'est bon à savoir, ça...



C'est LE quartier pour les fanas d'electronique, bien que petit a petit se privilege s'estompe. Il y a aussi les petites filles deguisees en bergeres et les figurines manga pour collectionneurs, mais ca c'est autre chose...


----------



## anthoprotic (4 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Aller va, appelle-les aujourd'hui et incendie-les




Hé ho au Québec c'est 14 heures de moins qu'au Japon, donc il est encore Dimanche soir chez moi


----------



## anthoprotic (4 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bouffées par un caribou, tes barrettes.





HmJ a dit:


> ... ou alors, servie en poutine





divoli a dit:


> Ouep. Parce que pour Antipostit, on peut se faire du mouron...




Très drole  

C'est qui sa antipostit, mon cher ravioli 



Au fait, les caribous et la poutine ce serait pas un stéréotype instauré par les têtes à claques?


----------



## HmJ (4 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Très drole
> 
> C'est qui sa antipostit, mon cher ravioli
> 
> ...



Excellente reference, mais non : j'y ai goute de Montreal jusqu'en Gaspesie, et ma foi c'est tres sympathique. Et introuvable ailleurs :rateau: Bon aller, on va arreter de polluer ce topic : on vise tous bien plus que les 2 Go largement suffisant pour une utilisation Mac normale


----------



## anthoprotic (4 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Excellente reference, mais non : j'y ai goute de Montreal jusqu'en Gaspesie, et ma foi c'est tres sympathique. Et introuvable ailleurs :rateau: Bon aller, on va arreter de polluer ce topic : on vise tous bien plus que les 2 Go largement suffisant pour une utilisation Mac normale




On le pourrie pas, on l'enrichie 

J'habite le centre-ville de Montréal, justement, quel hasard  J'avoue que la poutine est un de mes tallons d'Achille  Et toi Divoli, tu en a déjà mangé?


----------



## HmJ (4 Février 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> Tiens-nous au courant quand tu recevras ta ram pour savoir si un délai de livraison de plus de 3 semaines est une habitude chez eux, ou si c'est une exception.
> Je dois commander ma ram et 2DD.
> Merci



Pour une surprise, c'est une surprise. Si j'etais plutot ennuye de ne pas avoir su profiter du prix tres bas des premieres barrettes FB DIMM 800 MHz chez OWC (les 8 Go ont augmente de 40$ depuis debut janvier, et les frais d'expedition de 2$ avec l'ajout d'une assurance obligatoire), la commande s'est en revanche tres bien deroulee (plus que pour notre ami *anthoprotic *en tout cas...) : commande faite en milieu de semaine derniere, petite attente suite au decalage horaire et verification de la carte bleue, mais apres ca expedition illico via Fedex : livraison prevue le 5, mais je viens de la recevoir le 4 au matin a Tokyo (aux Etats-Unis ils sont encore le 3 au soir) !

Et la petite cerise du gateau : pas de passage par la douane (valeur marchande inscrite sur l'etiquette : 0$), et je n'ai meme pas encore ete debite. Chapeau OWC


----------



## anthoprotic (4 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Pour une surprise, c'est une surprise. Si j'etais plutot ennuye de ne pas avoir su profiter du prix tres bas des premieres barrettes FB DIMM 800 MHz chez OWC (les 8 Go ont augmente de 40$ depuis debut janvier, et les frais d'expedition de 2$ avec l'ajout d'une assurance obligatoire), la commande s'est en revanche tres bien deroulee (plus que pour notre ami *anthoprotic *en tout cas...) : commande faite en milieu de semaine derniere, petite attente suite au decalage horaire et verification de la carte bleue, mais apres ca expedition illico via Fedex : livraison prevue le 5, mais je viens de la recevoir le 4 au matin a Tokyo (aux Etats-Unis ils sont encore le 3 au soir) !
> 
> Et la petite cerise du gateau : pas de passage par la douane (valeur marchande inscrite sur l'etiquette : 0$), et je n'ai meme pas encore ete debite. Chapeau OWC




Très drôle  

Mais sérieusement, tu pense que c'est le problème de mes barrettes, la douane?

Ça me pompe sérieusement :hein:  Est-ce que j'aurai aussi la chance de ne pas payer de douane? J'ai choisi le forfait de livraison à 3$, par poste régulière, tu pense que je vais payer de la douane sur une enveloppe :rose:


----------



## HmJ (4 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Très drôle
> 
> Mais sérieusement, tu pense que c'est le problème de mes barrettes, la douane?
> 
> Ça me pompe sérieusement :hein:  Est-ce que j'aurai aussi la chance de ne pas payer de douane? J'ai choisi le forfait de livraison à 3$, par poste régulière, tu pense que je vais payer de la douane sur une enveloppe :rose:



A ce que tu as ecrit, le colis n'a pas ete envoye, donc il faut clarifier ce point.


----------



## anthoprotic (4 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> A ce que tu as ecrit, le colis n'a pas ete envoye, donc il faut clarifier ce point.




Comment peut tu déduire qu'il n'a pas été envoyé?


----------



## HmJ (4 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Comment peut tu déduire qu'il n'a pas été envoyé?



D'apres ta copie d'ecran...


----------



## anthoprotic (4 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> D'apres ta copie d'ecran...




ah oui 

Que veut-dire "sales invoice" alors 

Dans ton cas, était-ce écrit "shipped"?


----------



## HmJ (4 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> ah oui
> 
> Que veut-dire "sales invoice" alors
> 
> Dans ton cas, était-ce écrit "shipped"?



Je suis vraiment gentil... :rateau:


----------



## anthoprotic (4 Février 2008)

Oui très gentil merci 

Mais la... pourquoi ils ne l'auraient pas shippé! Tu à choisi quel forfait livraison? le forfait express à 25$ ?
Peut-être qu'ils n'en ont plus en stock?  Mais dans ce cas, ils m'auraient contacté pour me le dire, non 

EDIT: 1000 ième post! Yé


----------



## HmJ (4 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Oui très gentil merci
> 
> Mais la... pourquoi ils ne l'auraient pas shippé! Tu à choisi quel forfait livraison? le forfait express à 25$ ?
> 
> EDIT: 1000 ième post! Yé



Tu aimes faire tourner les compteurs ?  J'ai choisi le forfait international le moins cher, autour de 30$ je crois. Pas expedie parce que probleme avec le paiement tres certainement, mais si tu dis que tu as deja ete debite...


----------



## anthoprotic (4 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Tu aimes faire tourner les compteurs ?  J'ai choisi le forfait international le moins cher, autour de 30$ je crois. Pas expedie parce que probleme avec le paiement tres certainement, mais si tu dis que tu as deja ete debite...




Bref je revérifie ça demain (Lundi le 4), je les appelle au pire et je vous en reparle 


EDIT: Je pense à ça, s'il y avait des problèmes avec le paiement, ils m'en auraient avisé, non?


----------



## anthoprotic (4 Février 2008)

Je viens de revérifier sur le site, je clique sur sales invoice et il m'Affiche ça juste en dessous:

"Order has been processed to Invoice and shipped as notated above."

Donc ma ram serait perdue dans le courrier? :mouais:


----------



## HmJ (4 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Bref je revérifie ça demain (Lundi le 4), je les appelle au pire et je vous en reparle
> 
> 
> EDIT: Je pense à ça, s'il y avait des problèmes avec le paiement, ils m'en auraient avisé, non?



Comment on va se faire defoncer par les modos quand ils vont se reveiller... :love: Je ne connais pas la reponse a cette question, un coup de fil vaut mieux qu'un long discours. Aller, RDV au Bar... ou ailleurs


----------



## anthoprotic (4 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Comment on va se faire defoncer par les modos quand ils vont se reveiller... :love: Je ne connais pas la reponse a cette question, un coup de fil vaut mieux qu'un long discours. Aller, RDV au Bar... ou ailleurs




Je ne vois pas le problème, c'est un forum technique 

Bon, moi je vais me coucher, il est minuit au Québec et j'ai beaucoup de boulot demain :rose: 

Bon dîner (si ce n'est pas déjà fait)


----------



## HmJ (4 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Je ne vois pas le problème, c'est un forum technique
> 
> Bon, moi je vais me coucher, il est minuit au Québec et j'ai beaucoup de boulot demain :rose:
> 
> Bon dîner (si ce n'est pas déjà fait)



Bonne nuit. Moi ce serait plutot la sieste. Mais comme l'activite est plutot tranquille ces jours-ci, j'ai le temps de me balader sur le forum MacGe et de reapprendre a parler et ecrire francais


----------



## Tox (4 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Bonne nuit. Moi ce serait plutot la sieste. Mais comme l'activite est plutot tranquille ces jours-ci, j'ai le temps de me balader sur le forum MacGe et de reapprendre a parler et ecrire francais


Hormis les accents , c'est plutôt très bien 

NB : Début de matinée au bout du lac... Amusant les forums !


----------



## HmJ (4 Février 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Hormis les accents , c'est plutôt très bien
> 
> NB : Début de matinée au bout du lac... Amusant les forums !



Merci, mais je n'ai pas de clavier francais


----------



## Tox (4 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Merci, mais je n'ai pas de clavier francais


Je m'en doutais un peu... :rose:


----------



## divoli (4 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Mais sérieusement, tu pense que c'est le problème de mes barrettes, la douane?
> 
> Ça me pompe sérieusement :hein:  Est-ce que j'aurai aussi la chance de ne pas payer de douane? J'ai choisi le forfait de livraison à 3$, par poste régulière, tu pense que je vais payer de la douane sur une enveloppe :rose:



Il y a un truc qui m'échappe. Les frais de douanes et la TVA, vous les payez bien directement sur le site durant la commande, non ?


----------



## HmJ (4 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Il y a un truc qui m'échappe. Les frais de douanes et la TVA, vous les payez bien directement sur le site durant la commande, non ?



Quand j'etais en Europe, de temps en temps les colis se faisaient intercepter, auquel cas on paie TVA locale + frais de douane. Le vendeur n'est pas tenu de l'encaisser puisque l'expedition echappe a sa zone. Mais au Japon, je ne me suis encore jamais fait appeler par les douanes pour regulariser un envoi. Mais je devrais surement le faire...


----------



## anthoprotic (4 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Quand j'etais en Europe, de temps en temps les colis se faisaient intercepter, auquel cas on paie TVA locale + frais de douane. Le vendeur n'est pas tenu de l'encaisser puisque l'expedition echappe a sa zone. Mais au Japon, je ne me suis encore jamais fait appeler par les douanes pour regulariser un envoi. Mais je devrais surement le faire...



Et au Canada  

toujours pas de réponde d'OWC, j'attend patiemment


----------



## divoli (4 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Et au Canada
> 
> toujours pas de réponde d'OWC, j'attend patiemment



Pourtant sur le site, c'est actuellement marqué "Ships: same day". Donc il y a un truc qui cloche.


----------



## anthoprotic (4 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Pourtant sur le site, c'est actuellement marqué "Ships: same day". Donc il y a un truc qui cloche.



Bon, je n'ai même pas reçu la réponse au e-mail, pas normal, ils disent réponse sous 24H


----------



## divoli (4 Février 2008)

Oui, ils sont rapides avec tout le monde, sauf avec toi.


----------



## HmJ (4 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Et au Canada
> 
> toujours pas de réponde d'OWC, j'attend patiemment



Faut les appeler.


----------



## anthoprotic (4 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Faut les appeler.





Je suis en ligne depuis 45 minutes maintenant.. longue distance en plus  

Pas aucun agent de disponible.. je vous tient au courant :rose:


----------



## divoli (4 Février 2008)

Mais t'es dingue, tu ne vas pas leur téléphoner, tout de même ! :afraid:


----------



## HmJ (4 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Mais t'es dingue, tu ne vas pas leur téléphoner, tout de même ! :afraid:



Il est au Canada, pas en France. Et malheureusement, c'est enor ce que l'on fait de mieux pour resoudre un probleme dans l'heure.


----------



## divoli (4 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Il est au Canada, pas en France. Et malheureusement, c'est enor ce que l'on fait de mieux pour resoudre un probleme dans l'heure.



Avec son accent à grimper aux arbres ? 

Mais tu n'y penses pas, ils vont lui raccrocher au nez.


----------



## HmJ (4 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Avec son accent à grimper aux arbres ?
> 
> Mais tu n'y penses pas, ils vont lui raccrocher au nez.



Tu dis ca, mais apparemment ca y est, son probleme est regle :rateau:


----------



## anthoprotic (4 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Mais t'es dingue, tu ne vas pas leur téléphoner, tout de même ! :afraid:



T'inquiète, j'ai un forfait interurbain en Amérique du nord 100 min pour 3$/mois 

Bon j'ai appelé, j'ai parlé à un gentil môôôssieur, il m'a dit qu'effectivement, il y a avait eu une erreur avec ma commande, et que les frais qui mon été chargé pour le shipping était une erreur, alors j'ai du payer la différence (le forfait livraison à 19.50$). Ensuite, comme un gros boulet stupide je me suis rendu compte qu'ils mon envoyé un mail le 17 Janvier (soit 3 jours après ma commande) pour me dire l'erreur en question, et ils attendaient mon choix de livraison pour poster 

QUEL GROS BOULET    

Bon alors le gars m'a dit qu'il shippait demain, arrivait maximum jeudi-vendredi 

Pourtant, je croyais avoir visité mes spam depuis  :rose:


----------



## divoli (4 Février 2008)

HOU, LE GROS BOULET !


----------



## anthoprotic (4 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Tu dis ca, mais apparemment ca y est, son probleme est regle :rateau:



Pourquoi tu dit ça?


----------



## divoli (4 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Pourquoi tu dit ça?



Parce que c'est lui que tu as eu au téléphone, gros boulet !


----------



## anthoprotic (4 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Avec son accent à grimper aux arbres ?
> 
> Mais tu n'y penses pas, ils vont lui raccrocher au nez.




Et si c'était les français qui avait un accent horrible   

Quand je parle anglais, j'ai quand même moi d'accent que toi 

"Haaaye, i woudde lique toue modifie mi ordèèèère"


----------



## anthoprotic (4 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Parce que c'est lui que tu as eu au téléphone, gros boulet !



Hihi 

Ça m'étonnerais, le gars s'appelait John annison ou un truc comme ça 

Lis mon autre post à la place de ces conneries


----------



## divoli (4 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Hihi
> 
> Ça m'étonnerais, le gars s'appelait John annison ou un truc comme ça



Ca m'étonnerait. George Harrison, il est mort il y a 7 ans.


----------



## anthoprotic (4 Février 2008)

Ta vu les descente de modo sur le topic de la 10.5.2? Faudrait pas qu'il arrive ici


----------



## divoli (4 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Ta vu les descente de modo sur le topic de la 10.5.2? Faudrait pas qu'il arrive ici



Boarf, c'est Bompi.


----------



## anthoprotic (4 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ca m'étonnerait. George Harrison, il est mort il y a 7 ans.



Aucune idée c'est qui 

Bon, maintenant que c'est arrangé, je vous fait part de la réception et de l'installation dans mon Macbook 

Par contre, le type m'a dit que les frais de douanes était d'environ 20$! J'espère avoir autant de chance que toi, HmJ, mais je me commande comment tu peux avoir un paquet d'une compagnie qui écrit 0$ value dessus, c'est de la fraude, non?


----------



## divoli (4 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Aucune idée c'est qui






Bon, au bout du compte, elles vont te revenir à combien, tes barrettes ?


----------



## anthoprotic (4 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bon, au bout du compte, elles vont te revenir à combien, tes barrettes ?




120$, soit 80 euros pour 2 barrettes de 2 Go pour Macbook/Pro/iMac  (+ frais de douane )

C'est peut-être une moins bonne affaire comme ça, mais c'est imbattable comme prix au Québec


----------



## anthoprotic (4 Février 2008)

Dommage que je ne puisse pas te bouler 

http://img487.imageshack.us/img487/3808/estaunboulet4hf.gif


Au fait, il est passé ou HmJ


----------



## divoli (4 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> 120$, soit 80 euros pour 2 barrettes de 2 Go pour Macbook/Pro/iMac  (+ frais de douane )
> 
> C'est peut-être une moins bonne affaire comme ça, mais c'est imbattable comme prix au Québec



Tu t'en tires plutôt bien.

Reste à voir les frais de douanes, bien sûr...



anthoprotic a dit:


> Au fait, il est passé ou HmJ



Il se dégomme la tronche au sake.


----------



## anthoprotic (4 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bon, au bout du compte, elles vont te revenir à combien, tes barrettes ?





divoli a dit:


> Tu t'en tires plutôt bien.
> 
> Reste à voir les frais de douanes, bien sûr...
> 
> ...




Lol 

Je me suis renseigné sur le site du gouvernement, je devrais payer les TPS et TVQ pour un produit "importé" des USA, soit environ 15$ CAD ou 10 euros.

Ça reste une super offre


----------



## anthoprotic (5 Février 2008)

Au fait HmJ, pour toi la livraison, il te le mette dans la boîte aux lettres, ou biens il mettent un avis de réception de colis, "veuillez vous présenter au comptoir postal"?

Ou encore le livreur sonne chez toi.. alors si je ne suis pas la? Confusion! :rose:


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Au fait HmJ, pour toi la livraison, il te le mette dans la boîte aux lettres, ou biens il mettent un avis de réception de colis, "veuillez vous présenter au comptoir postal"?
> 
> Ou encore le livreur sonne chez toi.. alors si je ne suis pas la? Confusion! :rose:



J'ai paye 30$, un peu qu'il est venu chez moi le livreur


----------



## anthoprotic (5 Février 2008)

Bon, voila que j'ai une nouvelle image:

On voit le nouveau forfait de livraison ajouté à la commande, j'imagine qu'il apparaît à part car je l'ai commandé tantôt, c'est possible?

P.S: Je précise que le numéro de commande est le même, ce qui veut probablement dire que le forfait de livraison est superposé à ma commande?


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Bon, voila que j'ai une nouvelle image:
> 
> On voit le nouveau forfait de livraison ajouté à la commande, j'imagine qu'il apparaît à part car je l'ai commandé tantôt, c'est possible?



Ton lien ne marche pas ici, surement l'espace dans le nom de fichier. Tu as eu droit a leurs plates excuses ?


----------



## anthoprotic (5 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Ton lien ne marche pas ici, surement l'espace dans le nom de fichier. Tu as eu droit a leurs plates excuses ?



Je sais, je l'ai édité 

Non, pas d'excuses, même pas de livraison gratuite (je déconne, je sais bien qu'ils ne feraient jamais ça..) :rose: :hein:


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Je sais, je l'ai édité
> 
> Non, pas d'excuses, même pas de livraison gratuite (je déconne, je sais bien qu'ils ne feraient jamais ça..) :rose: :hein:



Ah ben non, la ca va pas du tout. Ils ont fait une erreur pour le coup, il faut un geste commercial. Le probleme vient bien de leur part n'est-ce pas ? En plus tu as perdu du temps et de l'argent pour appeler. Faut pas te laisser faire, tu vas voir que raler un bon coup quand on est client ca rapporte au moins le respect des autres


----------



## anthoprotic (5 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Ah ben non, la ca va pas du tout. Ils ont fait une erreur pour le coup, il faut un geste commercial. Le probleme vient bien de leur part n'est-ce pas ? En plus tu as perdu du temps et de l'argent pour appeler. Faut pas te laisser faire, tu vas voir que raler un bon coup quand on est client ca rapporte au moins le respect des autres




Je veux bien, mais que veut tu que je fasse de plus? J'ai déjà commandé le forfait livraison :rose:


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Je veux bien, mais que veut tu que je fasse de plus? J'ai déjà commandé le forfait livraison :rose:



C'est vrai que tu as deja ete debite en plus. Tu n'as plus de levier. Mais ils auraient au moisn pu te donner un coupon pour un prochain achat, meme si tu ne t'en sers pas. Bon, ce qui est fait est fait, tiens-nous au courant de la reception et montre-nous l'impact de la RAM pour ton usage perso


----------



## anthoprotic (5 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> C'est vrai que tu as deja ete debite en plus. Tu n'as plus de levier. Mais ils auraient au moisn pu te donner un coupon pour un prochain achat, meme si tu ne t'en sers pas. Bon, ce qui est fait est fait, tiens-nous au courant de la reception et montre-nous l'impact de la RAM pour ton usage perso





Dommage :rose: Pourtant, j'ai essayé au téléphone, mais le gars ne voulait rien entendre  Il m'a expliqué qu'on ma proposé le forfait "us normal postal service", qui est un forfait national, donc uniquement applicable aux U.S.A. C'est pourquoi je te parlais des 3$ de livraison, c'est le coûts aux US. Je n'avais donc "pas le choix" de les prendre (je sais, j'aurais pu annuler, mais j'en serais sorti perdant, les prix d'OWC sont nettement moins cher qu'au Québec, même avec la livraison de 15$) 

Bref, je garde un bon souvenir d'OWC et je n'hésiterai pas à refaire appel à eux 

Sur ce, merci pour tout tes conseils (et les insultes de divoli  ), je vais me coucher et je vous tient au courant 

Un boulet heureux


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> [...] (et les insultes de divoli  ) [...]



Meuh non, il est juste taquin le *divoli*


----------



## HerveVV (5 Février 2008)

Tout compte fait, je vais éviter OWC, surtout résidant en France  je me demande si je passe à 2go ou directement à 4 pour être tranquille... ​


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

HerveVV a dit:


> Tout compte fait, je vais éviter OWC, surtout résidant en France  je me demande si je passe à 2go ou directement à 4 pour être tranquille... ​



A toi de voir... Mais tu as le droit d'etre raisonnable


----------



## anthoprotic (5 Février 2008)

Bon, encore une nouvelle image 

Encore le même numéro de commande pour les 3, qu'est-ce que ça signifie


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Bon, encore une nouvelle image
> 
> Encore le même numéro de commande pour les 3, qu'est-ce que ça signifie



Ben j'en sais rien  De toute facon, tant qu'il n'y a rien dans "shipped", c'est que rien n'est parti.


----------



## divoli (9 Février 2008)

Bon, Entredeuclic, tu as reçu tes barrettes ?


----------



## anthoprotic (9 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bon, Entredeuclic, tu as reçu tes barrettes ?




Une image vaut mille mot :rose:


----------



## HmJ (9 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Une image vaut mille mot :rose:



Renvoie-leur un email alors. Ils ont baisse les prix sur leur RAM apparemment.


----------



## divoli (9 Février 2008)

Alors là. Je suis choqué !


----------



## anthoprotic (9 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Renvoie-leur un email alors. Ils ont baisse les prix sur leur RAM apparemment.




Non il n'ont pas baissés leurs prix, ils ont même augmentés!

4.0GB Upgrade Kit (2.0GB Modules x 2 Matched) for Core 2 Duo MacBooks	
Same Day
$99.97

Je l'ai payé 92.50$ 

Et pour l'e-mail, ça ne sert à rien pour le moment, ce sont des heures de bureaux et non de fin de semaine.. grrr owc


----------



## anthoprotic (9 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Alors là. Je suis choqué !




Merci de ta compréhension


----------



## divoli (9 Février 2008)

Les prix repartent à la hausse, tabernacle !


----------



## anthoprotic (9 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Les prix repartent à la hausse, tabernacle !



Quel français! 

On dit "TabARnak"

On le prononce comme suit: "Tabe-arne-aque", mais en mettant l'accent sur chacune des syllabes 

Pour les français avec l'oreille endurcie et les autres, je vous invite à voir un vidéo d'Elvis Gratton, un populaire personnage (fictif ) québécois 

N.B: pour les modos, nous ne somme pas hors-sujet, et en voici la preuve: tu a raison HmJ


----------



## divoli (9 Février 2008)

Ben viens icitte, mon tabarnac ! 

D'après Antidote (édité par tes compatriotes), on peut l'écrire de plusieurs façons: tabernacle, tabarnac, tabarnak ou tabarnaque.


Oui, HmJ, tu as raison (d'aiileurs profites-en pour rajouter un peu de saké avec ton MacPro).


----------



## HmJ (9 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Les prix repartent à la hausse, tabernacle !



La FB DIMM a perdu 10 USD chez OWC, d'ou mon post  Mais je n'avais pas vu que cela ne s'appliquait par partout.


----------



## divoli (9 Février 2008)

Je parlais de celle que l'on met sur les portables Apple, mon bon HmJ...


----------



## anthoprotic (9 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> La FB DIMM a perdu 10 USD chez OWC, d'ou mon post  Mais je n'avais pas vu que cela ne s'appliquait par partout.



Merci quand même de l'info 

Divoli: Je sais bien évidemment qu'Antidote est québécois, j'en suis le président! (je rigole..)

Je voulais parler comme tu t'en doute bien de la façon plus "traditionnelle" de le prononcer 

Avez vous aimé la vidéo?  (pour frivoli, tu te souviens quand on de MP-ait des vidéos?  Ha le bon vieux temps )


----------



## divoli (9 Février 2008)

Oui, je t'avais présenté les Deschiens. Mais je ne crois pas qu'ils aient de MacBook. :rateau:


----------



## anthoprotic (9 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, je t'avais présenté les Deschiens. Mais je ne crois pas qu'ils aient de MacBook. :rateau:





Au fait, tu connais sûrement caméra café? Je ne crois pas me tromper en disant qu'il y existe une version française, ainsi qu'une version québécoise


----------



## divoli (9 Février 2008)

Oui, bien sûr. Cette une série française qui a été adaptée dans de nombreux pays.

Bon, là on flood, et il est tard. Bonne nuit.


----------



## anthoprotic (9 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, bien sûr. Cette une série française qui a été adaptée dans de nombreux pays.
> 
> Bon, là on flood, et il est tard. Bonne nuit.





Bonne nuit, c'est vrai qu'il est tard pour toi, 2h30, mais pour moi, la soirée commence!

On va ce faire censurer demain :modo:

@+ cher ravioli


----------



## HmJ (9 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Bonne nuit, c'est vrai qu'il est tard pour toi, 2h30, mais pour moi, la soirée commence!
> 
> On va ce faire censurer demain :modo:
> 
> @+ cher ravioli



Halte a la censure. Bon alors, quoi de neuf au Quebec ? L'hiver canadien est bien la ? Tu as envoye une nouvelle reclamation par email ou pas encore ?


----------



## anthoprotic (9 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Halte a la censure. Bon alors, quoi de neuf au Quebec ? L'hiver canadien est bien la ? Tu as envoye une nouvelle reclamation par email ou pas encore ?




Je t'ai répondu plus tôt, mais je vais quand même l'envoyer tout de suite 

L'hiver Canadien est très bien, il fait autour de -10°C au Québec présentement. Et au japon, le pays du soleil levant? 


N.B: J'essaierai de ne pas oublier de vérifier les spams ce coup-ci


----------



## anthoprotic (9 Février 2008)

N.B: dans mon email, je devrais l'engueuler un peu et demander une livraison gratuite?


----------



## HmJ (9 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> N.B: dans mon email, je devrais l'engueuler un peu et demander une livraison gratuite?



Bien sur, ca ou un coupon. Parce que je suppose que tu as encore ete deja debite...


----------



## anthoprotic (9 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Bien sur, ca ou un coupon. Parce que je suppose que tu as encore ete deja debite...




Oui, mais je n'ai plus rien à acheter là-bas


----------



## HmJ (9 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Oui, mais je n'ai plus rien à acheter là-bas



Tu dis ca maintenant. Mais dans un an, tu feras peut-etre comme moi et troqueras un Mini pour un Mac Pro


----------



## anthoprotic (9 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Tu dis ca maintenant. Mais dans un an, tu feras peut-etre comme moi et troqueras un Mini pour un Mac Pro





Mais le coupon, il se présente sous la forme d'un code électronique c'est ça? 

De toute façon, j'ai déjà envoyé un email au Customer service avec la bla bla habituel  

Reste plus qu'a attendre lundi :rose:

Bon dîner, moi je vais me chercher un snack, déjà 21h22


----------



## HmJ (9 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Mais le coupon, il se présente sous la forme d'un code électronique c'est ça?
> 
> De toute façon, j'ai déjà envoyé un email au Customer service avec la bla bla habituel
> 
> ...



Bon app', moi je viens de recevoir du foie gras par la Poste : 3 jours porte a porte France -> Japon, on aurait tort de se priver  Oui, un coupon est generalement envoye sous forme de code electronique, c'est un avoir sur un futur achat. Bon, pour rappeler l'historique, OWC a franchement merde sur ton envoi, ceci etant ils ont aussi leurs bon cotes. A nous deux on aura fait le tour de la question


----------



## quetzal (9 Février 2008)

Je viens d'installer 2 Go de RAM achetés à MacWay sur mon MacBook pré-Santa Rosa.
Installation sans problèmes, les 2Go de mémoire sont reconnues tout de suite par le MacBook.

A l'allumage, la différence est notable. Je gagne au moins 10 secondes à l'allumage, qui se fait maintenant en moins de 30 secondes (c'est promis, je vais chronométrer). Le suite Office s'ouvre plus vite... Bref, cela vaut le coup.


----------



## HmJ (10 Février 2008)

quetzal a dit:


> Je viens d'installer 2 Go de RAM achetés à MacWay sur mon MacBook pré-Santa Rosa.
> Installation sans problèmes, les 2Go de mémoire sont reconnues tout de suite par le MacBook.
> 
> A l'allumage, la différence est notable. Je gagne au moins 10 secondes à l'allumage, qui se fait maintenant en moins de 30 secondes (c'est promis, je vais chronométrer). Le suite Office s'ouvre plus vite... Bref, cela vaut le coup.



Bien sur. Et sinon, tu utilises de grosses applis pour le montage, la 3D ou autre chose ?


----------



## divoli (11 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Mais le coupon, il se présente sous la forme d'un code électronique c'est ça?
> 
> De toute façon, j'ai déjà envoyé un email au Customer service avec la bla bla habituel
> 
> Reste plus qu'a attendre lundi :rose:



Bon alors, ces barrettes ?


----------



## anthoprotic (11 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bon alors, ces barrettes ?



Quelle chance tu a, j'allais justement poster, je viens juste d'arriver à la maison!

J'ai de bonnes nouvelles! 

J'ouvres la boîte au lettres, en maudissant le vent glacial (-30°C  ), je vois les factures.. je tasse tout ça et je vois un avis de poste Canada me disant de me présenter à mon comptoir postal demain après 13 heures  Comme prévus, les frais de douanes sont de 16$ (11 euros), mais par contre les vendeurs d'OWC ne m'ont jamais répondu  

Divoli, tu est devin!  tu poste à 16h08, je viens sur macgé à 16h09 et je vois ton message 

À demain pour les barrettes 

EDIT: Je viens de vérifier le statut de ma commande, et il est toujours en attente de livraison


----------



## divoli (11 Février 2008)

Ben j'avais pensé que tu étais sur le point d'aller les chercher avec ton sac à dos et tes skis, tabarnak !


----------



## anthoprotic (11 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben j'avais pensé que tu étais sur le point d'aller les chercher avec ton sac à dos et tes skis, tabarnak !



Elles arriveront demain, sapristi 

Tu devrais plutôt mettre ton béret pour aller promener ton petit caniche, avec du pain baguette sous le bras, sans oublier le chandail noir rayé  :hein: 

Ah... les clichés


----------



## divoli (11 Février 2008)




----------



## quetzal (11 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Bien sur. Et sinon, tu utilises de grosses applis pour le montage, la 3D ou autre chose ?


Non, mais Office 2004 commençait déjà à être lourd.

Et puis, du coup, j'ai commandé Léopard et iWork 08, que je trouve sympa (notamment pour Numbers et Keynote).
Je me suis fait plaisir.


----------



## anthoprotic (12 Février 2008)

YÉ!!! Mémoire reçue 

L'emballage a l'air sympa, mais l'important c'est que mes 2 barrettes sont bien dedans 

Je fais une sauvegarde avec Time Machine (on ne sait jamais ) et j'installe de suite 

@+ 


EDIT: Bon finalement plus long que prévu le backup 

Les 4 Go sont installés, reconnus par le système, mais dans moniteur d'activité il n'utilise que 3,8 Go (ça varie de 3.7 à 3.9 Go ), du moins si on additionne les 5 données (voir image) 

Par contre, j'ai remarqué que MenuMeters n'affiche que 3 Go (voir dans la barre des menus sur l'image), une idée


----------



## HmJ (12 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> YÉ!!! Mémoire reçue
> 
> L'emballage a l'air sympa, mais l'important c'est que mes 2 barrettes sont bien dedans
> 
> ...



Bravo, tu vois quand tu veux   Le chipset des MB ne permet pas d'utiliser completement les 4 Go, c'est normal.


----------



## anthoprotic (12 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Bravo, tu vois quand tu veux   Le chipset des MB ne permet pas d'utiliser completement les 4 Go, c'est normal.



D'accord, mais dans ce cas c'est presque 4 Go (3.8) qui est utilisé, ou seulement 3? 

Au fait, comment ça quand je veux je comprend pas


----------



## HmJ (12 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> D'accord, mais dans ce cas c'est presque 4 Go (3.8) qui est utilisé, ou seulement 3?
> 
> Au fait, comment ça quand je veux je comprend pas



Avant c'etait 3 ou 3.3, mais avec Santa Rosa je cherche pas. Enfin bon, ca marche, sinon tu n'aurais pas du tout de chiffre 

Tiens, moi je suis a 7.97 Go utilises, apres ce que fait l'OS avec le reste...


----------



## anthoprotic (13 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Avant c'etait 3 ou 3.3, mais avec Santa Rosa je cherche pas. Enfin bon, ca marche, sinon tu n'aurais pas du tout de chiffre
> 
> Tiens, moi je suis a 7.97 Go utilises, apres ce que fait l'OS avec le reste...




Mon Macbook n'est pas Santa-Rosa


----------



## divoli (13 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> YÉ!!! Mémoire reçue
> 
> L'emballage a l'air sympa, mais l'important c'est que mes 2 barrettes sont bien dedans
> 
> ...




Bon ben c'est du déjà vu, tout ça. Ton MB reconnait les 2 barrettes de 2 Go, mais ne peut utiliser que 3 Go.


----------



## anthoprotic (13 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bon ben c'est du déjà vu, tout ça. Ton MB reconnait les 2 barrettes de 2 Go, mais ne peut utiliser que 3 Go.



En fait, il utilise 3.8 Go, mais menumeters ne m'affiche que 3 go..


----------



## divoli (13 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> En fait, il utilise 3.8 Go, mais menumeters ne m'affiche que 3 go..



Non, c'est toi qui fait une mauvaise interprétation du moniteur d'activité. Ton ordinateur reconnait les 4 Go, mais ne peut en gérer que 3.

Si tu fais la somme "mémoire utilisée" + "mémoire disponible" (2.06 + 0.94), on arrive bien à 3 Go. Pas à 3,8 ou 4.

Pour rappel, la mémoire utilisée est la somme des mémoires résidente, active et inactive. Ce que, comme d'autres, tu n'as pas compris. Toi, tu l'as comptée deux fois en additionnant tous les chiffres.

Si ton ordi pouvait utiliser en tout 3,8 Go avec 2,06 Go disponibles, le disque serait en vert pour moitié (2,06 / 3,8 = 0,54 = 54 %, soit la moitié du disque en vert).

Or tu vois bien que ce n'est pas le cas. Le disque n'est pas en vert pour moitié.

Le vrai calcul est: 2,06 / 3 = 0.68 = 68 % soit les deux tiers en vert. 

Tu vois bien que les disque est en vert sur ses deux tiers, pas sur sa moitié.

La mémoire disponible est de 2,06 sur 3 Go gérables (deux tiers), et non pas sur 3,8 ou 4.

Donc ton ordi ne peut pas utiliser plus de 3 Go, comme l'indiquent MenuMeters et une bonne interprétation du moniteur d'activité.


----------



## anthoprotic (13 Février 2008)

Hmmmm, que dire... oups? 

Mais le fait d'avoir 4 Go (2+2) doit bien avoir des avantages par rapport à 3 Go (1+2), non? Pourtant, je m'étais bien renseigné


----------



## divoli (13 Février 2008)

Peut-être que dans ces conditions (2 barrettes identiques de même capacité) tu peux quand même bénéficier du gain apporté par le dual channel, mais je n'en suis pas sûr.

Mais de toute façon, ce gain est très faible.


----------



## HmJ (13 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Peut-être que dans ces conditions (2 barrettes identiques de même capacité) tu peux quand même bénéficier du gain apporté par le dual channel, mais je n'en suis pas sûr.
> 
> Mais de toute façon, ce gain est très faible.



2 Go valent mieux que 3, on l'a deja dit. Surtout avec Aperture par exemple, qui est une application faite pour de grosses configurations. Ensuite, le dual channel aide, donc mieux vaut 2+2 que 2+1. Et puis, heureusement, les prix sont assez faibles... Ne regrette pas ton achat, tu verras que ca t'apporte plus de confort


----------



## divoli (13 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> 2 Go valent mieux que 3, on l'a deja dit. Surtout avec Aperture par exemple, qui est une application faite pour de grosses configurations. Ensuite, le dual channel aide, donc mieux vaut 2+2 que 2+1. Et puis, heureusement, les prix sont assez faibles... Ne regrette pas ton achat, tu verras que ca t'apporte plus de confort




Je ne suis pas sûr que le dual channel soit présent dans ce cas là. Et je le répète, les gains apportés par ce dernier sont très faibles, certains utilisateurs ayant tendance à les surestimer.

Donc je ne suis pas sûr qu'il y ait une réelle différence entre 2 + 1 et 2 + 2, du point de vue des performances dans le cas de ce MB.

Ceci dit, c'est clair que cela reste mieux que 2 Go, et qu'il vaut mieux en profiter pendant que les prix de la ram sont encore assez faibles.


----------



## HmJ (13 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sûr que le dual channel soit présent dans ce cas là. Et je le répète, les gains apportés par ce dernier sont très faibles, certains utilisateurs ayant tendance à les surestimer.
> 
> Donc je ne suis pas sûr qu'il y ait une réelle différence entre 2 + 1 et 2 + 2, du point de vue des performances dans le cas de ce MB.
> 
> Ceci dit, c'est clair que cela reste mieux que 2 Go, et qu'il vaut mieux en profiter pendant que les prix de la ram sont encore assez faibles.



Le dual channel est bien gere, je l'ai lu plusieurs fois benchs a l'appui dans des forums anglosaxon (surement macrumors). Par contre, effectivement, on parle de 3-5%, autrement dit rien de vraiment visible. Mais d'une facon generale, mieux vaut garder des composants apaires dans un ordi


----------



## anthoprotic (13 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Le dual channel est bien gere, je l'ai lu plusieurs fois benchs a l'appui dans des forums anglosaxon (surement macrumors). Par contre, effectivement, on parle de 3-5%, autrement dit rien de vraiment visible. Mais d'une facon generale, mieux vaut garder des composants apaires dans un ordi



Je ne regrette pas mon achat et je compte les garder 

De toute façon, en revendant mes 2 Go, je finance déjà une grande partie du prix, donc pas de problèmes 

Et pour ceux qui ont suivi mes péripéties, je n'ai pas envie de me retapper une expédition houleuse


----------



## divoli (13 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Je ne regrette pas mon achat et je compte les garder
> 
> De toute façon, en revendant mes 2 Go, je finance déjà une grande partie du prix, donc pas de problèmes
> 
> Et pour ceux qui ont suivi mes péripéties, je n'ai pas envie de me retapper une expédition houleuse



De toute façon, 3 Go gérés, c'est déjà beaucoup. 

Ensuite, tant que ton ordinateur est sous garantie (s'il l'est encore), je te déconseille vivement de revendre les barrettes d'origine.


----------



## anthoprotic (13 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> De toute façon, 3 Go gérés, c'est déjà beaucoup.
> 
> Ensuite, tant que ton ordinateur est sous garantie (s'il l'est encore), je te déconseille vivement de revendre les barrettes d'origine.



Je le sais plus que bien, tellement que j'ai devancé ton conseil 

N'oublie pas que j'avais déjà acheté en septembre 2 Go non-apple (choix pas judicieux ), pour maintenant les revendre (les 2 Go) et acheter 4 Go 

J'espère bien qu'il est garanti, je l'ai acheté fin août 2007, il est donc garanti jusqu'en 2010


----------



## Tox (16 Février 2008)

Merci pour ce dernier témoignage anthoprotic 

Pour ma part, je vais donc en rester à 2 Go et plutôt investir dans un disque dur plus rapide dans les semaines qui viennent.


----------



## anthoprotic (16 Février 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Merci pour ce dernier témoignage anthoprotic
> 
> Pour ma part, je vais donc en rester à 2 Go et plutôt investir dans un disque dur plus rapide dans les semaines qui viennent.



Chacun ses besoins, j'avais plus besoin de mémoire que d'espace de stockage interne, ce pourquoi j'ai aussi récemment fait l'acquisition (voir signature) d'un My Book 1 To


----------



## aldayo (17 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Je le sais plus que bien, tellement que j'ai devancé ton conseil
> 
> N'oublie pas que j'avais déjà acheté en septembre 2 Go non-apple (choix pas judicieux ), pour maintenant les revendre (les 2 Go) et acheter 4 Go
> 
> J'espère bien qu'il est garanti, je l'ai acheté fin août 2007, il est donc garanti jusqu'en 2010



Idem : 2*2Go Patriot pour 90 euro en tout, et j ai revendu mes 2*512 d origine 25 euro soit 65 euro el changement 1 a 4Go 

MB acheter au debut du mois mais qui date de juillet 2007 (au jap), et le mois prochain, je lui offre un apple care (199 euro sur ebay)


----------



## Fabou (17 Février 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Merci pour ce dernier témoignage anthoprotic
> 
> Pour ma part, je vais donc en rester à 2 Go et plutôt investir dans un disque dur plus rapide dans les semaines qui viennent.



Pour les gains de rapidité, je pense (par comparaison au MBpro) que changer le disque dur améliore la rapidité de Léopard (et pas seulement la qualité de stockage) bcp plus que l'augmentation de la ram (dans ton cas passage 4 go).
Entre 1 et 4 go, la différence n'est pas extraordinaire, niveau vélocité, mais bcp plus stable et puissant en multi-tâche.


----------



## Emmanuelion (17 Février 2008)

Hello,

pour ma part, j'ai investi d'emblée sur 2 Go de RAM (le max pour mon macbook noir). C'est un gage de souplesse d'utilisation au jour le jour (et sans doute de soulagement du disque dur).

Un disque dur rapide permet d'avoir une machine plus rapide certes. Attention cependant : la rapidité se paye en terme de durée de vie (fiabilité). En clair, un bon dd 5400 tr sera plus fiable que son équivalent plus rapide, d'autant plus qu'on peut avoir tendance à les malmener (on se "balade" avec nos macbook). Par contre, on peut miser sur un très bon dd externe : posé sur un bureau, on peut obtenir ne excellente perfo "à la maison", là où ça n'est pas forcément essentiel en déplacement.

Quoi qu'il en spoit, j'ai compris que Leopard nécessite une conf un peu plus costaud, c'est pourquoi j'hésite en ce moment : si je franchis le pas, il faudra que je mette à niveau mon "petit" 120 Go interne.


----------



## aldayo (17 Février 2008)

Fabou a dit:


> Pour les gains de rapidité, je pense (par comparaison au MBpro) que changer le disque dur améliore la rapidité de Léopard (et pas seulement la qualité de stockage) bcp plus que l'augmentation de la ram (dans ton cas passage 4 go).
> Entre 1 et 4 go, la différence n'est pas extraordinaire, niveau vélocité, mais bcp plus stable et puissant en multi-tâche.




Exact, je le voit tres bien, ayant toujours tout mes logiciel ouvert (plus de la dizaine) et XP en virtualise.


----------



## Tox (17 Février 2008)

Emmanuelion a dit:


> Un disque dur rapide permet d'avoir une machine plus rapide certes. Attention cependant : la rapidité se paye en terme de durée de vie (fiabilité). En clair, un bon dd 5400 tr sera plus fiable que son équivalent plus rapide, d'autant plus qu'on peut avoir tendance à les malmener (on se "balade" avec nos macbook). Par contre, on peut miser sur un très bon dd externe : posé sur un bureau, on peut obtenir ne excellente perfo "à la maison", là où ça n'est pas forcément essentiel en déplacement.
> 
> Quoi qu'il en spoit, j'ai compris que Leopard nécessite une conf un peu plus costaud, c'est pourquoi j'hésite en ce moment : si je franchis le pas, il faudra que je mette à niveau mon "petit" 120 Go interne.


Pour la fiabilité, je ne suis pas certain que la vitesse soit déterminante. En effet, en suivant ce raisonnement, tous les disques de laptop devraient être limités à 4200 tours, nomadisme oblige. Pour ce qui est du disque externe, l'interface usb ou FW constitue un goulot d'étranglement. Si c'est la vitesse qui est recherchée, autant passer par le SATA interne du MB.

En ce qui concerne la taille du disque pour Leopard, 120 Go sont déjà très bien. Effectivement, une fois le disque bien rempli, on risque de rencontrer des ralentissements. Toutefois, c'est bien la vélocité du disque et la taille de son tampon qui seront déterminants pour un usage confortable de Leopard.


----------



## Fabou (17 Février 2008)

Je pense qu'en ce qui concerne le macbook, le passage à un DD interne de 7200 tr fera baisser l'autonomie de la batterie (ce qui est primordial pour un portable) comme il m'a été dit sur le forum et confirmé par un vendeur apple. Mais les modèles vont certainement progresser par la suite.

Et je suis ok, on n'a pas forcément besoin d'un espace disque énorme en déplacement : un DD externe peut faire l'affaire soit en 2,5' si on voyage beaucoup ou soit un peu plus gros à la maison (la fameuse sauvegarde de fin de journée avec time machine).


----------



## Tox (17 Février 2008)

En ce qui concerne l'autonomie, la différence ne devrait pas être flagrante, sachant que la plupart du temps, un nouveau disque consomme moins que les modèles précédents.


----------



## aldayo (18 Février 2008)

Tox a dit:


> En ce qui concerne l'autonomie, la différence ne devrait pas être flagrante, sachant que la plupart du temps, un nouveau disque consomme moins que les modèles précédents.



Oui, sauf si tu change la vitesse de rotation.

Et un hdd de MB, c est pas vieux du tout, donc un "nouveau disque" sera de la meme generation que celui d origine en gros xD

C'etait valable pour les vieux hdd en 4000trs/min d il y a au moins 5 ans ce raisonnement, en le remplacent par un 5400 de nos jours


----------



## Tox (18 Février 2008)

Combien as-tu perdu ?


----------



## aldayo (18 Février 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Combien as-tu perdu ?



De quoi tu parles ??


----------



## Tox (18 Février 2008)

aldayo a dit:


> De quoi tu parles ??


 Tu parles d'une perte d'autonomie. A mon sens, elle sera marginale. Alors je te demande combien d'autonomie tu as perdu (si tu as tenté toi-même l'expérience).


----------



## Liyad (18 Février 2008)

Un témoignage sur un site parlait de 10 minutes de perdus d'un 5400 à un 7200 donc dérisoire.

Source : http://www.blogeek.ch/index.php?2006/06/03/344-macbook-comment-changer-la-ram-et-le-disque-dur

"*Autonomie / Chaleur / Bruit*
Au niveau de l&#8217;autonomie, j&#8217;ai pas l&#8217;impression qu&#8217;elle est beaucoup changée, peut-être qu&#8217;elle diminue d'une dizaine minutes si l&#8217;on fait beaucoup d&#8217;accès disque, mais cela reste encore à prouver.

Du point de vue de la chaleur, l&#8217;emplacement où est situé le disque dur s&#8217;avère être quelques degrés (3-4°C) plus chaud lorsque le disque dur est sollicité. Cela n&#8217;a vraiment rien de gênant.

Côté bruit, c&#8217;est strictement identique, c&#8217;est-à-dire pratiquement inaudible."

Note importante : CHANGER LE DISQUE DUR OU LA RAM NE FAIT PAS PERDRE LA GARANTIE !


----------



## Liyad (18 Février 2008)

Pour info, actuellement, les 3 Go (1x2Go + 1x1Go) de marque Corsair (très réputé) et garantie à vie sont à 59,90 sur Surcouf :

http://www.surcouf.com/Catalogue/FicheProduit.aspx?TypeAction=goCar&idproduct=9645378#tab

Je pense que sa vaut le coup quand même, demain je recois mon MacBook et je pense que je vais l'équiper.


----------



## Tox (20 Février 2008)

Je viens d'aller chercher une barrette 2 Go OCZ pour un iMac. Avant de la monter dans cette machine, j'ai fait quelques tests sous Xbench sur mon MB "mid 2007".

Il ressort de manière constante que la seule différence avec le dual channel enclenché (1+1 contre 2+1 ou 2+0) apparaît sous OpenGL avec 15% en moyenne de gain pour la configuration 1+1.


----------



## aldayo (21 Février 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Tu parles d'une perte d'autonomie. A mon sens, elle sera marginale. Alors je te demande combien d'autonomie tu as perdu (si tu as tenté toi-même l'expérience).



Pas fait moi meme, par contre, c'est avec la mise a jour 10.5.2 que j ai perdu 1h xD

Sinon, l'histoire de mettre un hdd plus rapide, ca a ete fait par des copains sur des pc portable et il y avais pas mal de perte (surement car xp bouffe du swap comme pas possible xD)


----------



## colossus928 (23 Février 2008)

bonjour,
je compte m'acheter un Macbook d'ici peu, et j'ai l'intention d'acheter 2go de ram supplémentaire.
j'ai entendu dire que celle *là* était vraiment très bien.
ça me fera donc 2.5go de ram en tout vu qu'il y aura 512 d'origine + 2go neuf.

mais je voulais savoir si ça ne posais pas problème que les deux ne soient pas équilibré ?​


----------



## Liyad (23 Février 2008)

Salut, 

Pour 10euros de plus, tu peux avoir 3Go de même marque, pense s'y :

http://www.surcouf.com/Catalogue/FicheProduit.aspx?TypeAction=goCar&idproduct=9645378#tab

Il ne me semble pas que une différence de marque peux entraîner un problème...


----------



## aldayo (24 Février 2008)

colossus928 a dit:


> bonjour,
> je compte m'acheter un Macbook d'ici peu, et j'ai l'intention d'acheter 2go de ram supplémentaire.
> j'ai entendu dire que celle *là* était vraiment très bien.
> ça me fera donc 2.5go de ram en tout vu qu'il y aura 512 d'origine + 2go neuf.
> ...



Bien trop cher.

J ai acheter ma 2Go PATRIOT chez surcouf a 44,90 euro, garantie a vie.


----------



## anthoprotic (24 Février 2008)

Tu peux même achetet sur owc 

Plusieurs membres de ce forum en ont déjà acheté (dont moi, cf ce fil )

Pour une barrette de 2 Go certifié compatible Macbook, tu la paye 33 euros avec le taux de change  (J'ai acheté 2*2 Go pour Macbook pour 65 euros), ça reste intéressant surtout pour un plus gros achat, je ne sais pas si sa vaut vraiment la peine dans ton cas..


----------

